# Nintendo 3DS Worldwide Price Cut announced, GBA/NES for 3DS VC



## ahtin (Jul 28, 2011)

Source: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2011/110728_3.pdf


UPDATED Details at the frontpage : http://gbatemp.net/t303036-nintendo-3ds-wo...-nes-for-3ds-vc


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this one of those one day sale things? I don't see why it matters for 99% of the people here though. None of us are Japanese. :3 Also, Walmart apparently temporarily dropped the price of the 3DS to $198, about a 20% price drop. 3DS sales must really not be panning out to be dropping the price so early. I would kick myself if I was an early adopter if the price drops permanently any time soon.


----------



## ahtin (Jul 28, 2011)

On-going Discussion: http://gbatemp.net/t303031-3ds-official-40...-11-august-2011


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

lolwut? When you post stuff here, this is the ongoing discussion.


----------



## ahtin (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Is this one of those one day sale things? I don't see why it matters for 99% of the people here though. None of us are Japanese. :3 Also, Walmart apparently temporarily dropped the price of the 3DS to $198, about a 20% price drop. 3DS sales must really not be panning out to be dropping the price so early. I would kick myself if I was an early adopter if the price drops permanently any time soon.



official price drop..


----------



## Narayan (Jul 28, 2011)

woot. i hope it goes down everywhere.

also lol at posting it at 3ds section.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shat.

20 games for people that bought the console already, 10 of which cannot be normally bought.


----------



## MZ EXE. (Jul 28, 2011)

English Translation: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2011/110728_3e.pdf

Looks like they noticed how overpriced the system is.


----------



## johnny1233465487 (Jul 28, 2011)

OHSHATTTTT!
MARIO KART & MARIO BROS @ THE END OF DUH YEARRRRRRRRR


----------



## mangaTom (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like NOA is doing the same thing.

http://www.nintendo.com/corp/nintendo3ds/news/
Press Release
Basically the same thing but wow, only 169! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well I'm really looking forward to their ambassadors program.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, there are some GBA title previews at least. Unless that content equals out to $80 though, I would still be pissed about paying full price. I think they are trying to compete with the Vita though, just a little early. With the 3DS not doing so well currently, they want to really entice buyers before holiday season in anyway possible. I love the mention of first party titles coming out at years end in the Japanese notice.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jul 28, 2011)

someone knows how nintendo of europe will react?


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

@NathanDrake:
Well, seeing as NES games are priced 5 dollars each on Wii Shop Channel, and I'd assume the GBA games are a bit more pricey, it's >100$


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. Starting Sept. 1, Nintendo 3DS Ambassadors will be able to download 10 NES™ Virtual Console™ games at no charge and before they are available in the Nintendo eShop to the general public. These games, including Super Mario Bros.™, Donkey Kong Jr.™, Balloon Fight™, Ice Climber™ and The Legend of Zelda™, are slated to become paid downloadable games, but Ambassadors get them early for free. Once the paid versions of the games are posted to the Nintendo eShop later in the year, the updated versions will be available to Ambassadors for download at no cost.
> 
> 2. By the end of 2011, Nintendo will provide Ambassadors with 10 Game Boy Advance Virtual Console games. These include games like Yoshi's Island™: Super Mario™ Advance 3, Mario Kart™: Super Circuit, Metroid™ Fusion, WarioWare™, Inc.: Mega Microgame$ and Mario vs. Donkey Kong™. These games will be available exclusively to Ambassadors, and Nintendo currently has no plans to make these 10 games available to the general public on the Nintendo 3DS in the future.


MY BODY IS SO REGGIE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

will australia get the 40% price drop?
looks as if they turned their situation around


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 28, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was PISSED.  Then I saw this.  20 games for free.  10 of which ONLY WE WILL GET.


----------



## Daimakaimura (Jul 28, 2011)

Why is nintendo alwats forgetting the euro zone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why 'o Why


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder if when some people find out if they will think "DECISION TIME" seeing the GBA titles. The NES titles aren't really all that special (they're being released anyways), but the 10 GBA titles currently have no plans of being released to the public. Assuming those would normally be priced at $10 each (though I guess they can't be given a price being free with zero eshop value to begin with), you are technically getting a good deal for buying early in terms of goods.

Of course, those aren't exactly no name GBA games. I wouldn't plan on them being exclusive for too much longer about six months after they release. Nintendo knows where the money is.


----------



## Xuio (Jul 28, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> someone knows how nintendo of europe will react?



I'm guessing that it will drop the price by maximum 10%...


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 28, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was upset over the price drop as well.
But when I saw it on the page on Ninty's site I was so happy.
It's good to know they're finally doing something for Early Adopters


Also, 400th post.


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> Why is nintendo alwats forgetting the euro zone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get angry too soon, they just sometimes announce stuff later for them. An announcement for Europe may come within the next day or so as well. Wait and see before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 28, 2011)

dam didnt see this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope its world wide


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

Do we need this discussion and the USN discussion (that started first)?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2011)

nice i was gonna get one in September


----------



## sanghoku (Jul 28, 2011)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> Why is nintendo alwats forgetting the euro zone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was kinda thinking the same just now...


----------



## ilman (Jul 28, 2011)

^ that is how I feel.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 28, 2011)

Well isn't that something? I thought this might happen, but I was hoping they wasn't over pricing...






Don't get the wrong idea, I didn't regret.

Unless parts just got cheaper to make...


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Do we need this discussion and the USN discussion (that started first)?


Not sure yet what to do. The USN thread is only about the price cut in Japan, and the top post is very vague and doesn't contain any real information except for the price cut itself. The link is also to a Japanese PDF and only contains a picture. This front page thread contains more info from both regions, including the extra features that Nintendo are adding (NES and GBA VC). So i'll just wait and see what others and mods think about it. I personally feel this was deserving of a front page post with its own discussion since it's more than just a price cut, but announcement of new services.

EDIT- EU is getting the price cut too. Editing top post.


----------



## Lastly (Jul 28, 2011)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> Why is nintendo alwats forgetting the euro zone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you should be happy, right? I am totally depress right now that I bought the full price and I don't care about the VC. I just want my $80 back!


----------



## _elf_ (Jul 28, 2011)

Hope it gets to Europe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want some bonus for getting it the day 1 for the full 250€  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (don't regret it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Edit: Want to see how the VITA will sell now


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jul 28, 2011)

For a moment there, I felt like I got ripped off, till I saw that Ambassador Program. lol.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

You could always merge the USN topic into this I suppose. It would be slightly messy, and irrelevant posts in the context would have to be wiped. Most of the posts in that topic are fairly relevant though. I dunno, it is a weird mess.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 28, 2011)

Aw man... I won't be able to afford one until the price drops, but I _really_ want those free games... Anyone know of a retailer that might do a partial refund if you buy a product that has a price slash just a couple days later?


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> You could always merge the USN topic into this I suppose. It would be slightly messy, and irrelevant posts in the context would have to be wiped. Most of the posts in that topic are fairly relevant though. I dunno, it is a weird mess.


Like i said, the USN post only includes about 1/4 of this story. The price cut is for JP, US, EU, and AUS (not just Japan), and the news includes some major amenities for early adopters. So this was an attempt to cover more than just that one region price cut bit. I don't know whether i can easily merge the two, but i'll take a look. If i can't, i'll ask a mod/higher up to do it.

EVERYONE- EU and AUS price cuts and the Ambassador program are also announced for your region as well. So no worries, see? I'm looking for sources to the official statements and still working on the topic.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't see the EU announcement anywhere.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

Less then halfway down the page on the USN one, it just falls into people going "oh crap, free games!" It is also only a little over two pages long. I wouldn't foresee it being too much work.

On topic: Somebody already mentioned that they aren't interested in the VC here. I doubt they're the only one in that boat. Then you have to look at who the 3DS is made to appeal too. On average, anymore, how many kids even know what an NES is.? The concept is natural to us, but lets face it, the NES is ancient in terms of technology at this point. They'll probably just think the games look old, so they probably suck (that, and kids have zero patience these days for anything with difficulty attached). The GBA was a great little handheld, but will people find a stack of old games to be consolation enough?

It seems like they could have just credited each person that hooked in early with two free 3DS game vouchers or something. Don't get me wrong, this is freaking awesome for many people that frequent this forum and for any adults that still remember the good 'ol NES days elsewhere. For the target base of the product as a whole though, I'm just not sure how appealing the overall offer is.

Of course, you can't make everybody happy all of the time. You just kind of have to do the best you can.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

Two free 3DS vouchers would screw up a lot of people, though.
Some people wouldn't be able to even get their vouchers, and I doubt that they would be honoured in shops in certain countries.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Well isn't that something? I thought this might happen, but I was hoping they wasn't over pricing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless parts were never all that expensive to make. I think Nintendo was trying really hard to market off the fact that the 3DS uses 3D technology, and thought a price bump was a great idea. If they can charge $170 now and still profit, why couldn't they at launch? Silly Nintendo marketing. Of course, the hype worked and they did sell several hundred thousand systems. Now they just have to give away some VC games that cost them near nothing to throw up there, and people are happy while Nintendo is still having their 3DS print money.


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> I don't see the EU announcement anywhere.


Not a specific amount, but it was announced as "about a third" of what the original price was-
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-07-...-around-a-third


----------



## ahtin (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The USN post by me is from official Nintendo source which mean this is not a rumor, the point is you want the news appear at gbatemp as soon as possible or details of the news, the reply of USN thread have the same information at this thread.

if you need/want to make a new thread for front page, I suggest add a line "Thanks to member XXXX to bring us the new" or on-going discussion redirect to the USN post, this is What Gbatemp administrator did before and why member keep posting news in Gbatemp.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jul 28, 2011)

I dont get it, does it mean will Australia get them on September 1st?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, this is fantastic. Imo, this was a very smart move for Nintendo to make, and it's nice they aren't cheating the people who did buy it early. Sales are definitely gonna go up.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Two free 3DS vouchers would screw up a lot of people, though.
> Some people wouldn't be able to even get their vouchers, and I doubt that they would be honoured in shops in certain countries.



Fair enough. Maybe an offer for either or? Either two free 3DS games of your choice at any time (kind of like US manufacture coupons in stores), or the 20 free VC games. Of course, then they couldn't offer it in every region, then people would get angry about it even though they would well know the reasons why. I suppose the VC games are the safest route outside of just flat out sending people $80 each.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 28, 2011)

The reason for the poor sales has nothing to do with the price, Nintendo. It's the distinct lack of noteworthy games. I've played pretty much every 3DS game currently available in the UK, bar Sims 3 and Green Lantern. And while most of them are decent, there's nothing that's truly dropped my jaw. The only game that came close was Dead Or Alive Dimensions, but the online is plagues with slowdown. Every game has its issues. Yeah, Zelda was fantastic but I can't give it any points because it was just as fantastic when it was new, it's just a bit shinier and easier for the 'tard demographic now. 

I'm hoping that the upcoming range of games will change my opinion, with Kid Icarus, Mario (both in and out of Kart), Resident Evil and more all looking like they'll justify the obscene ammount of money I've so far been pouring down a bottomless hole. But if Nintendo keep making stupid decisions like having Starfox's multiplayer totally redesigned but then not having it online then the system will keep losing support.

What do you have to do to count as an ambassador, by the way? I bought my system full price at the midnight launch and I've at some point owned or at least played pretty much every game. I reckon I should be an obvious shoe-in for the position.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Unless parts were never all that expensive to make. I think Nintendo was trying really hard to market off the fact that the 3DS uses 3D technology, and thought a price bump was a great idea. If they can charge $170 now and still profit, why couldn't they at launch? Silly Nintendo marketing. Of course, the hype worked and they did sell several hundred thousand systems. Now they just have to give away some VC games that cost them near nothing to throw up there, and people are happy while Nintendo is still having their 3DS print money.


I guess.

I would be nicer if they just return the money into the eshop.


----------



## ahtin (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> lolwut? When you post stuff here, this is the ongoing discussion.



I want the discussion stay at a 3DS category but now lets talk at the frontpage and wait someone to lock this


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

ahtin said:
			
		

> The USN post by me is from official Nintendo source which mean this is not a rumor, the point is you want the news appear at gbatemp as soon as possible or details of the news, the reply of USN thread have the same information at this thread.
> 
> if you need/want to make a new thread for front page, I suggest add a line "Thanks to member XXXX to bring us the new" or on-going discussion redirect to the USN post, this is What Gbatemp administrator did before and why member keep posting news in Gbatemp.


I never said it was a rumor or that you didn't post it from an official source, i said your post only covered about 1/4 of this news and didn't cover the extras at all. Your post was also just a picture and a link (a link to only a small part of the news). I was already creating this topic before your post was made and was compiling ALL the information, not just a small part of it. Which is why i didn't credit you fully. When a magazine staff member credits someone for news, it's when the entire article is already written. In which case, they would credit you, lock the topic, and link to the ongoing discussion. As it is, your topic (while the first) did not give the entire picture. It was rushed and contains only part of it (and still does). In the future, if you want to be credited, post the entire story and make a more substantial post than just a picture and a link to only a small part of the entire story.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

@Blaze

When the deal kicks in (August 11th or something), you just have to use wifi from what Nintendo has said. I would imagine you would have needed to connect it to the eshop at least once, though I'm not sure how exactly they're going about all of this.

I don't know if there is official news about the program or price cuts in the NoE region yet though. You have to figure that Nintendo would officially put out a statement regarding it like they did with their other two core regions.


----------



## relminator (Jul 28, 2011)

Lastly said:
			
		

> Daimakaimura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you have to choose one of those free VC games, or can you download all for free when you are in that ambassador program?


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't think this needs to be locked, just merged. Ahtin gets full credit for breaking the Japanese price cut and i wish to convey my thanks to him for that. I posted a front page article that covered more of the entire story. I shall try to get these posts and this topic merged.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

It's quite a smart move by Nintendo, because I see people on certain forums thinking about buying the system even before the cut to get the games, since they seem to be worth more than 80$.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you have to choose one of those free VC games, or can you download all for free when you are in that ambassador program?



All for free.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Do you have to choose one of those free VC games, or can you download all for free when you are in that ambassador program?



All 10 NES games and all 10 GBA games are free. You don't have to pick and choose, as it will be a specific 10 games for each available.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jul 28, 2011)

Xuio said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, like always!
I wrote them an email, asking if they will make an price drop.
I mean, 133€ in japan and 120€ in the usa must make them at least think about us europeans paying a "bit" to much!?


----------



## ars25 (Jul 28, 2011)

awesome i can finally get it by Christmas and hopefully if my dad still has his job at target i will get a 10% discount on it


----------



## Nirraic (Jul 28, 2011)

I was expecting this to happen, the $300-$350(Australian prices) price tag was just to make launch profit from early buyers, but it's a win, win situation for both early buyers and people who haven't bought the system yet, and now the 3DS has a better chance against PSVita, so I'm betting it's going to be DS vs PSP all over again now. good job nintendo


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

$170 is about £110 o.o
Thats way cheaper than DSi.. heck thats cheaper than DS lite around its launch.

They REALLY are trying to boost their sell desperately...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

lol merged the wrong way.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> $170 is about £110 o.o
> Thats way cheaper than DSi.. heck thats cheaper than DS lite around its launch.
> 
> They REALLY are trying to boost their sell desperately...


I'm assuming they will ass it up in Europe, and make it £150


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> lol merged the wrong way.


Indeed, i should just quite mag staffing now. Next time i'll pm a mod. At least now i know how.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 28, 2011)

Ninty got tired getting rolled over by good 'ol PSP lol

Good move now release original games and i might buy one


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Ninty got tired getting rolled over by good 'ol PSP lol
> 
> Good move now release original games and i might buy one



In Japan, I think the 3DS has been getting steamrolled by the PSP. In Western countries, not so much. The PSP is pretty much already dead everywhere that isn't Japan.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

As an early adopter (Day 1), i can say that i am not mad in the least. Free games is quite awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Atleast they dont leave customers out to dry like Sony and the PSP's (Namely the GO)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erhmm, well it was already sold for £154 on amazon.

If they officially cut it down to around £150, expect it for much lower on online retailers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But I would guess £129.99
and that you can grab it for £100 on amazon.
Meh, I feel like I wasted my money on getting it. All the hype.. I coudnt bare it and now the 3DS log shows I played less than 8 hours in 3 months time lol...


----------



## thela_kid (Jul 28, 2011)

im really freakin' pissed. i want my 80 bucks back. i wanted to return it but best buy won't take it back after 30 days. i have ONE game, LoZ OoT, and frankly im bored shitless with it. -.-' ill trade someone this 3ds for a price-dropped one and 80 bucks


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

Whats happening? lol
I guess you merged it wrong and reversed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

Trying to fix the merge mess. Pm'ed Costy. I'll let him decide whether to merge this or lock and link to the other discussion. I'll clean my redundant posts afterwards. And yeah, merged it wrong and reversed it. I don't know how that happened (must have merged them in the wrong order).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> As an early adopter (Day 1), i can say that i am not mad in the least. Free games is quite awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you unaware of the free games with the Go thing that happened due to the lack of sales of what should have been the ultimate PSP revision? With every new purchase, people got something like three or five or ten free PSP games off a select (none too shabby) list. Of course, then you had to wait for all of them to download as they slowly ate most of your Go's internal memory.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 28, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> im really freakin' pissed. i want my 80 bucks back. i wanted to return it but best buy won't take it back after 30 days. i have ONE game, LoZ OoT, and frankly im bored shitless with it. -.-' ill trade someone this 3ds for a price-dropped one and 80 bucks


" special free VC games to early adopters who paid full "


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am, but they didnt apply for early adopters. I mean, i didnt pay for my GO (Nor do i regret it), but it was still pretty shady of them to exclude anyone who purchased it before a drop.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> im really freakin' pissed. i want my 80 bucks back. i wanted to return it but best buy won't take it back after 30 days. i have ONE game, LoZ OoT, and frankly im bored shitless with it. -.-' ill trade someone this 3ds for a price-dropped one and 80 bucks


Dont think that would quite work out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But, quickly check GAMESTOP or whatever gaming store and see how much the trade-in value is as of now lol.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm....

I wonder if "All is Not Lost" music video was purposely release at this time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess this was under their sleeves the whole time...


----------



## thela_kid (Jul 28, 2011)

i couldn't care less about some crappy software released decades ago. i can spend 80 bucks on much better things


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 28, 2011)

Two news?


----------



## punkyrule (Jul 28, 2011)

Good news is good news! Good thing I'm an early adopter.


----------



## damedus (Jul 28, 2011)

awesome 20 games to have on my console where some ill actually play. This beats the psp/ps3 gift by a landslide and the fact they are saying the GBA games wont be up for sale makes me happy I early adopted.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sales for the Go were abysmal at that point in time. I don't think Sony thought the backlash was going to be so bad for excluding what were current owners of the system. I don't really remember any backlash, but that's probably due to the whole abysmal sales thing. Not like Go sales really picked up anyways until it was hacked. It really shows what the average PSP owner has in mind (and I'm sure Sony noticed too with the sudden increase in sales and new hacks for their portable. I figure that they just gave up trying to stop piracy.).

lol @ the mention of the Welcome Back program. The Welcome Back program was to keep people happy. Customers didn't lose anything other than online time. Sony didn't have to give them anything. It was a courtesy, though a necessary one to keep some people on the systems.

Edit: Good lord that typo was a bad one.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad I sold my 3DS back to asda, I will wait till after christmas still just in case the price goes down again, plus I want a new 3DS that doesnt scratch itself.
May just wait for a new model.
good news though.


----------



## ahtin (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I don't think this needs to be locked, just merged. Ahtin gets full credit for breaking the Japanese price cut and i wish to convey my thanks to him for that. I posted a front page article that covered more of the entire story. I shall try to get these posts and this topic merged.




I am not a English user and cant write a good story for Gbatemp, I only share a big news as soon as possible here after I get it. We are doing a same thing here but I really care about duplicate discussion thread problem, to get a credit is not my goal for share news at Gbatemp, I have lots of credit from Gbatemp many years ago XD, thank you for merge the discussion and keep update the official news for worldwide price cut details. 

P.S.: I will EDIT the first page to notice members for full story at official NEWS thread.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jul 28, 2011)

Uh oh I'm quite happy to be an early adopter, so much good free game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yay for price cut, everyone will be happy!


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol, the Welcome Back program was pretty awesome. And i loved how people who forgot/procrastinated thier Free Downloads complained and ended up getting another extension. (Which was awesome for me, since it glitched up and i got a second month of PSN Plus for free)


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

I've locked my topic and am linking to this one for ongoing discussion. Unless i know what i'm doing next time, i won't merge topics anymore lol!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> Glad I sold my 3DS back to asda, I will wait till after christmas still just in case the price goes down again, plus I want a new 3DS that doesnt scratch itself.
> May just wait for a new model.
> good news though.


You sure should be glad.
I should have traded it in for 154 when I had the chance. Called up game and they are offering me £130~

Not really interested into VC or anything -.-


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 28, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Uh oh I'm quite happy to be an early adopter, so much good free game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im scared to see the price tag in euro already seeing Dsi XL at about 169€ it means the 3DS would come cheaper than that.. and i doubt it ><

Edit : nice granville keep one thread XD


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you foresee the price dropping below £130? If so, I guess you could still get some money back. It doesn't really seem worth the trouble though.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

Wonder when these games become available (The NES ones i mean). Either way, i cant wait.

Thumbs up to Nintendo on this one, quite an awesome move


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am guessing that you should be able to get it for less than £130.. at least on amazon.


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like Mario 3D's name may have been officially confirmed in those press statements as well as all the other news. I glimpsed the name they seem to be giving it there- "Super Mario 3D Land".

I thought at first they meant Mario Land on GB VC, but nope, that's what the new 3DS game's title appears to be.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you could get the games and then sell the 3DS as a whole locally for some profit, then just get another 3DS. With all 20 games, especially the exclusive GBA ones, you have to figure that somebody that missed out that is really interested would probably pay a solid amount. Maybe even trade you their 3DS plus some money.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Looks like Mario 3D's name may have been officially confirmed in those press statements as well as all the other news. I glimpsed the name they seem to be giving it there- "Super Mario 3D Land".
> 
> I thought at first they meant Mario Land on GB VC, but nope, that's what the new 3DS game's title appears to be.


I seen that. Super Mario Land 3D would have been better, but whatever.

Also read Mario Kart 3DS is Mario Kart 7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As in the name is Mario Kart 7.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, theres been 6 Mario Karts before it. (SNES, GBA, N64, Gamecube, Wii, DS).

On a side note, i LOVE how people on other forums are raging/trolling about the price drop. I dont regret buying it Day 1 at all


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Maybe you could get the games and then sell the 3DS as a whole locally for some profit, then just get another 3DS. With all 20 games, especially the exclusive GBA ones, you have to figure that somebody that missed out that is really interested would probably pay a solid amount. Maybe even trade you their 3DS plus some money.


lol.. I dont think the same offer would be up for europe. Either way, I dont think I will find someone who would be interested into VC and classic content. Unless some here on temp is willing to pay lol.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jul 28, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither in AU the games are probably about 10 dollares each, buying all of them itd be around $200 that theyre giving us free.


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

I could see Nintendo naming it Mario Kart 7. With a fancy logo, and 7 being considered a rather "powerful" number among superstitious people.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I could see Nintendo naming it Mario Kart 7. With a fancy logo, and 7 being considered a rather "powerful" number among superstitious people.


That'd also make it obvious it's a different title from Mario Kart DS


----------



## signz (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I could see Nintendo naming it Mario Kart 7. With a fancy logo, and 7 being considered a rather "powerful" number among superstitious people.


*cough* Final Fantasy 7 *cough* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But wow, the 7th Mario Kart already? 

@topic: If they plan on dropping the price by 1/3 or the current price, it should be ~145€ here then, which sounds like a more "real" price than 250 (now being 217).
I'm still waiting tho, til more new/real/proper games get released (I mean, I love remakes, but I don't want to buy such a device just for those)...


----------



## Frogman (Jul 28, 2011)

mmm...Not too happy about getting cheated $100.
Oh well.
I guess the free games are cool though


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I could see Nintendo naming it Mario Kart 7. With a fancy logo, and 7 being considered a rather "powerful" number among superstitious people.


Yea, I was just thinking that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Not only do I got MK on the 3DS, it is lucky too!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After you think about it, your money would have gone to them to that new R&D building anyway.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 28, 2011)

what about being cheated, getting screwed over first price etc.. it was you guys decision to pay full price as early adopters of the device none forced you and none stole from your wallet.. make a choice, stick with it & be happy to get extras geez -_-'


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> what about being cheated, getting screwed over first price etc.. it was you guys decision to pay full price as early adopters of the device none forced you and none stole from your wallet.. make a choice, stick with it & be happy to get extras geez -_-'


You would feel the same way if you bought it at launch.

Specially since none of the VC or classic stuff interests me any longer.


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, i'm an early adopter and don't feel cheated. I somewhat regret having no games at first but whatever. The 20 free games are decent compensation. GBA especially.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jul 28, 2011)

Marketting IS good, we got/will get a lot of free stuff with this 3DS, customers always win


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> what about being cheated, getting screwed over first price etc.. it was you guys decision to pay full price as early adopters of the device none forced you and none stole from your wallet.. make a choice, stick with it & be happy to get extras geez -_-'



Agreed, 9/10 consoles i buy are day 1/week 1 purchases. I have easily played mine for hundreds of hours, thats totally worth 90$ to me. (Excluding the fact we are getting 20 awesome games for free, all of which i plan to play through)

Plus, i stopped regretting my 3DS after i went back and brought some DS games i had always wanted. (Namely Pokemon Soul Silver and Etrian Oddysey 3, both of which have been occupying me for the past month)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Yeah, i'm an early adopter and don't feel cheated. I somewhat regret having no games at first but whatever. The 20 free games are decent compensation. GBA especially.


I would stop complaning and praise them, if one of those GBA games were Pokemon with WiFi functionality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh my goodnes those price drops O.O
Now I want to see pricedrop in Finland too


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would feel much less cheated if they include Pokemon Emerald as 1 of the exclusive GBA games.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, i wouldnt be surprised if a Pokemon was on that list somewhere XD.

Also....i wonder........Will these GBA games have Wireless compatability? I swear it'd be epic if they did @[email protected]


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL WOW.

I don't know how to feel really. 20 free games but man, I could have waited for bomba price a few months later! -__-


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shoudnt be impossible to add WiFi connectivity.
But lets see if Pokemon is included.. I dont think it would be. Since big N likes CASH. They know it would sell good lol.


----------



## Range-TE (Jul 28, 2011)

i love nintendo for the price cut


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

On a side note, this price drop REALLY softens the blow for me whenever i finally decide to get a Flare Red 3DS. (Which i knew was inevitable since the moment i saw its blazing awesomeness


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Nintendo only named 5/10 of the gba games, if pokemon was one of them, they surely would of named it.


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good possibility that one of those remaining 5 unknown GBA games IS a Pokemon title. Doubt they'd add wifi, but i'm wondering how they'll handle the wireless connection for GBA VC games at all. They're emulated, so it presents an interesting question.

I would hope one of them is Golden Sun. Obviously i would. Though i wonder if the list extends past first party offerings into second or third party games.

@FireGrey

Not necessarily, we'll see. It depends on what they DO end up being, the importance of the unannounced ones.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess the fact that they had that Wireless Dongle thingie might be a slight chance of it being possible. Though, i'm not gonna get my hopes up for it.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> On a side note, this price drop REALLY softens the blow for me whenever i finally decide to get a Flare Red 3DS. (Which i knew was inevitable since the moment i saw its blazing awesomeness


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> I guess the fact that they had that Wireless Dongle thingie might be a slight chance of it being possible. Though, i'm not gonna get my hopes up for it.


That was a local thing though, not wifi related. Mario Kart is one game on that list that definitely wouldn't be the same without multiplayer support. Not having it would be a major mistake. All the other games are single player affairs.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry iPhone problem.

Its about time Nintendo did the price cut. But I'm shocked it's that much


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my first post, i didnt mean Wi-Fi. I just meant like Local Ad-Hoc Wireless capability. 

I mean, even some Emulators can do that sort of thing. I wouldnt see it being too far out of Nintendo's power to do


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

UK Website updated, btw.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets make it a bet, if pokemon isn't in the list, i get to rub it in your face.


----------



## deathking (Jul 28, 2011)

100 dollars price drop for 20 games
so thats 5 bucks a game
if you were to buy the properly
i dont know how much a game costs on the network but id rather have the hundred bucks off


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Lets make it a bet, if pokemon isn't in the list, i get to rub it in your face.


I don't ever make bets, but you can rub it in my face anyways if you like. I don't need to be right or wrong, just saying don't jump to conclusions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somehow i think the best reason not to release it for free is because of how much money they'd make off of it if they released it as a paid download. I've no doubt that if we see GBA games released to everyone in the future (which is almost certain), they WILL release Pokemon and make a killing off of it.


----------



## nintendoom (Jul 28, 2011)

MOTHER 3 anyone?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:
			
		

> MOTHER 3 anyone?


In English? That would end all complaints!!!!!!


----------



## Kystadio (Jul 28, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted before, didn't read through the 9 pages, but is there any notification of becoming an ambassador?


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



End all complaints? People would be crying tears of joy in the street, and all violence in the world would end.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 28, 2011)

now whether it gets hacked or not... i am getting one!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Shit shit shit shit shit!!! Free VC games for us!? What time is 11:59pm EST in GMT?? Anyone??!


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

Kystadio said:
			
		

> Not sure if it's been posted before, didn't read through the 9 pages, but is there any notification of becoming an ambassador?


I'm not sure how they'll manage it. But i would assume that all you need to do is sign into wifi on the eshop on August 11th sometime before 11:59pm (EST) and it's supposed to be automatic...


----------



## nintendoom (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Shit shit shit shit shit!!! Free VC games for us!? What time is 11:59pm EST in GMT?? Anyone??!


and in philippines too!


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not sure how they'll deal with that. Perhaps it's before 11:59 in any specific region... Wait and see, i'm sure more info will be given.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope Golden Sun 1/2 is included lol.


----------



## Frogman (Jul 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:
			
		

> MOTHER 3 anyone?




I would cry


----------



## prowler (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how they'll deal with that. Perhaps it's before 11:59 in any specific region... Wait and see, i'm sure more info will be given.


Most likely, it'll be stupid to have a single time for the world.
And you'll probably get a notification saying you get the free games.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Kystadio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is automatic, then I hope we receive a notification via SpotPass that we've become an Ambassador. Because that would be cool in its own way. Gotta mark this day on my Calendar pronto!!

P.S. - Who thinks this will raise 3DS sales from today onwards?? I think some people will definitely run to buy it now, I mean who doesn't want 10 Free VC games?? And 10 FREE GBA VC games in the future?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Shit shit shit shit shit!!! Free VC games for us!? What time is 11:59pm EST in GMT?? Anyone??!


You connected your 3DS online already, so basically you are already in.

Anyone "BEFORE" that given time.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jul 28, 2011)

NINTENDO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gimme my money back goddammit!


----------



## badgerkins (Jul 28, 2011)

I had to check my calender to see if it was April 1st xD


----------



## nintendoom (Jul 28, 2011)

I would also like an english version of Rocket Slime (if it has tank battles)
+ Pokemon


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

I worried about how it will be handled in countries that don't have Club Nintendo and/or their special Nintendo division.

What if you have set something like Czech Republic or Poland set in the profile? :/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> I worried about how it will be handled in countries that don't have Club Nintendo and/or their special Nintendo division.
> 
> What if you have set something like Czech Republic or Poland set in the profile? :/


They dont have e-shop available either?


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 28, 2011)

They do, but I'm not sure if the Ambassador thing will apply there.

Probably just being paranoid


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well true, I shouldn't worry much though, since I always turn on Wi-Fi daily. To get my daily Pokedex 3D update and browse.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> They do, but I'm not sure if the Ambassador thing will apply there.
> 
> Probably just being paranoid


Well, it doesnt say anywhere that its related to Club Nintendo or anything.
Its for any consumer in general.. most definetely world wide.

Of course the free stuff offered will vary in different regions.


----------



## prowler (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Jul 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> These free games are available to anyone who owns a Nintendo 3DS system and uses a wireless broadband Internet signal to connect to the Nintendo eShop at least once before 23:59 pm (Central European Time) on August 11th.



From the UK website. 

Not sure if this implies that having ever been connected to the eShop is sufficient or if it has to be done on that specific date.

The time of day should depend on your location.


----------



## Christopher8827 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nintendo must hate Australians. It still too expensive compared to the US. It $AU250.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

The Shadow Knight said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There?


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

These free games are available to anyone who owns a Nintendo 3DS system and uses a wireless broadband Internet signal to connect to the Nintendo eShop at least once *before 23:59 pm* (Central European Time) *on August 11th*.

I think it mean that we have to connect to the eShop at least once before 23:59 pm on the day itself. Anyway they will release more details later on so we just have to wait for the specific instruction in order to become a Ambassador members.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> These free games are available to anyone who owns a Nintendo 3DS system and uses a wireless broadband Internet signal to connect to the Nintendo eShop at least once *before 23:59 pm* (Central European Time) *on August 11th*.
> 
> I think it mean that we have to connect to the eShop at least once before 23:59 pm on August 2011


Thats exactly what it means.
They would mention if it was a 11th August ONLY specific thing.. which doesnt make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a quick dumb question, Central European Time, like uh in Oxford, UK??


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Just a quick dumb question, Central European Time, like uh in Oxford, UK??


No. UK is GMT.

CET is central europe -.-
Germany, France, Austria, Swizz etc etc any country thats in Central europe!


----------



## heartgold (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice move Nintendo, I don't really feel cheated out. Free games are sweet, hopefully one of those are pokemon


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol 'kay, just checked, France is 1 hour behind my time, so for me it's anytime before 12:59am (12th August).

I don't live in Europe so I didn't know


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 28, 2011)

copypasta'd

What really irks me is that the general public might not even see a GBA VC and that means we're stuck with GB/GBC game for the entirety of the 3DS' life span :S


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope we will get something really exclusive...like golden mii pants or something like that...This will make us all feel much better.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you need to check anyway o.O.
Dude, you already connected online, so just chill..

@heartgold
I would stop trolling on the 3DS if I get pogaymanz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that's not the case, in the coming days I might be travelling _again_, so don't want to miss this if you get what I mean


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 28, 2011)

The PS Vita's price gave me buyer's remorse for the psp3000 and 3ds. Nintendo just killed the latter half of it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, Ninty is getting desperate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I probably still won't get one though...


----------



## Naito-Tanuki (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope they give away Mother Mother Mother Mother Mother Mother Mother Mother... 3!


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jul 28, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Wow, Ninty is getting desperate!


Well, some games were cancelled because the 3DS wasn't as succesfull as they wanted, hopefully, it'll be different after that huge price drop.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Christopher8827 said:
			
		

> Nintendo must hate Australians. It still too expensive compared to the US. It $AU250.


well Australian things have been known to be 40% more expensive then america.
because Australians make more money.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

For $170 I could dig it.

Not sure if I actually want to, though.

EDIT: All my 3DS complaints weren't about pricing anyways so it still doesn't change my view.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, at least they give away free VC content.

I'm still psyched for vita though.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Okay, at least they give away free VC content.
> 
> I'm still psyched for vita though.


I'm all psyched up for Vita too (Cash is ready too) but for now I'd like to keep myself busy with Mario and Kid Icarus at year end


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Vita is looking worse and worse for me..


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the problem (3DS) is... DUMB REGION LOCK

I don't think I'll be able to receive the free content...

As for the vita, I have already affirmed a set plus uncharted. Yummy


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Vita is looking worse and worse for me..


I'll agree to this too, I'm always 2-sided when it comes to Sony IDK why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@chris- If you can access eShop and download Pokedex 3D then you're absolutely fine.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 28, 2011)

Was Mother 3 in Japanese only, no English release?


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Didnt see that coming well done nintendo good price , and ambassador program for me cause i bought 3ds on 1st day launch ^^

10 Nes 

and 10 Gba games 

i only need from nintendo is to improve online system on 3ds sending messages and chat text and voice chat i hope nintendo do this


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 28, 2011)

... I told you so.


----------



## jwcgator (Jul 28, 2011)

FFFFFFfffffuuuuuuuu....

I wasn't even an "early" adopter, I bought mine 2 weeks ago >_


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

jwcgator said:
			
		

> FFFFFFfffffuuuuuuuu....
> 
> I wasn't even an "early" adopter, I bought mine 2 weeks ago >_


----------



## jwcgator (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> jwcgator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> jwcgator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 28, 2011)

I was thinking about getting one of these with OoT 3D when I get the cash. Now I'm not sure if I should wait for the price cut or buy early for the Ambassador program...


----------



## jwcgator (Jul 28, 2011)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting one of these with OoT 3D when I get the cash. Now I'm not sure if I should wait for the price cut or buy early for the Ambassador program...



Depends on if you want the GBA games, because I'm sure buying all of the NES games will cost less than the 70 dollars you save by waiting.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm worried about the ambassador program...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting one of these with OoT 3D when I get the cash. Now I'm not sure if I should wait for the price cut or buy early for the Ambassador program...



You do realize you could probably buy all 20 of those games through Virtual Console or online for significantly less than what the price cut equals? Hell, it's probably cheaper to buy the console after its release and then buy all the NES/GBA games offered. I'm assuming NES games will be $5 a pop and GBA games will be $10 a pop.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why so? It's not like they'll IP Block us out. If they did then they'll _really_ enjoy on what will be heading their way in their email inbox and toll.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ChaosBoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm 10 of the games are exclusive to the ambassadors


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look at Nintendo Video for instance. No content for people outside US

I'm worried the ambassador program will be the same


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ChaosBoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I dont think he would even want to get EVERY single of the free ones thats offered.

Just wait for the price cut


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> umm 10 of the games are exclusive to the ambassadors



They'll probably go on sale eventually for all users. You think Nintendo would take the time to get those games working on a 3DS emu only to have it released to some people?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who knows? Nintendo is pretty whacky


----------



## gumgod (Jul 28, 2011)

I know the price was bound to drop eventually, but I didn't expect the first price decrease to be quite so early, or quite so substantial.   I did buy a 3DS early, and I am NOT interested in the games listed so far.  There are a couple of the old NES games that I don't actually own on real hardware anymore, and I do have fond memories of them, but don't think that I would really want to play them again now.  The GBA games are either uninteresting or I also have them on real hardware or even in an upgraded version (Yoshi's Island DS).  Personally I'd rather them just gave us an equivalent amount of credit for their VC/3DS ware store.  That would be much more interesting to me.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They love $$, so they probably will.
Look at the "limited edition" stuff they offer -.-
A year later another 100,000 copies printed lol.

anyway, I dont think the other 5 GBA games will be anything too fancy.. they would much rather want to sell those on the e-shop for $$$.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now that you've said it...a thought is needed for this. If that's the case, I'll never buy another 3DS game lol, I'll wait for it to get hacked then.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, cause nintendo cares about 3ds owners.
They'd get angry without a special benefit for buying the 3DS before the price drop.


----------



## prowler (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> cause nintendo cares about 3ds owners.


They've really got you fooled.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well they care more then sony anyway.
Sony: Get hacked for 1 month and put people's money at risk.
solution: give 2 free psn games to everyone and 1 month free ps+
Nintendo: get a price drop
solution: give 20 free games to people who already bought the 3DS

Nintendo doesn't want their customers unhappy.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not only Nintendo, even Sony and MS make us _think_ they care  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMO the only people that actually _care_ are your loved ones lol, rest of the world will be your barking dog if you've got the cash.

I'll agree to what FireGrey just posted above me, even though each company fools us into believing they care, the only one that cares slightly more than others is infact Nintendo. But I still won't remove any of the 3 from "IDC About Others, List"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> No, cause nintendo cares about 3ds owners.
> They'd get angry without a special benefit for buying the 3DS before the price drop.



If they cared about 3DS owners they wouldn't have launched it at $250 in the first place.

They're still charging you $40 for N64 ports that are "enhanced", $30 for a re-release of Super Mario All-Stars (just with a crappy CD and useless booklet) that wasn't even "limited edition", and still won't be launching a decent 3DS game until the holidays (Star Fox 64 is a joke, accept it).

The only thing that was actually good for Nintendo to do in the first place was the Metroid Prime Trilogy, but even then it's near impossible to find a copy around nowadays.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 28, 2011)

Heck yeah, 20 free games for me! Awesome


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not like you have to buy them...


----------



## prowler (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo has already got everything set up to just dump ROMs onto the eShop and they aren't losing any profit since they can't even gain profit on these games anymore while Sony lost a lot of money + profit from these games and the PS+.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed for you...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Now prowler's argument is valid, why don't we all just let this debate end and agree that both of them care to some extent?? Okay? Good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> it's not like you have to buy them...



So Nintendo will stop ripping me off if I stop buying their products.

Brilliant!


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Now prowler's argument is valid, why don't we all just let this debate end and agree that both of them care to some extent?? Okay? Good.


aww but the sony vs. nintendo debate is fun against guild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oh, alright.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Now prowler's argument is valid, why don't we all just let this debate end and agree that both of them care to some extent?? Okay? Good.


No one cares about custommers.
They just want $$$$.

Trying to find ways not to stop getting $$$$.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 28, 2011)

It's true most of the 3DS games are a bunch of crap right now, around holiday season is when the games I want will be available.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do care, but only because they dont want them to go buy elsewere.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ChaosBoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone's math skills are definately lacking here

the price cut is equivalent to an $70 savings (current msrp of 249.99 to the new price of 179.99)

the cost of the vc games (as you've given) would be equal to $50.00 for the nes titles and $100.00 for the gba titles, or $150 in total (plus, that doesn't take into account that the gba titles would be exclusive to the "ambassador" program)


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jul 28, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I hope I can launch a dying console if it's selling like 4kk+ 0_o


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now as Tanveer said, they only want $$$, true. IF you've got the cash, the company is your pet dog.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durr, for some reason I was thinking 5 free games or something. Nevermind.


----------



## Anakir (Jul 28, 2011)

Gotta sell mine ASAP. Still have mine and barely touched it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that not exactly what Tanveer said, but you just added "They do care" to it?

It's also a pretty sly scheme for people to buy a 3DS at the $250 price tag for all these "free games".


----------



## iceissocold (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not complaining about this. As soon as I seen price cut I was raging, but further reading and seeing the 20 free games and the 10 exclusive GBA titles including Metroid Fusion, I was immediately happy.

I pray that the other 5 GBA games include Metroid ZM and possibly an RPG or Zelda:ALttP.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 28, 2011)

the one thing that I don't understand is nintendo stating that as long as you connect your 3DS via wi-fi prior to aug 12th, that you are eligible for the "ambassador" program.

those wishing to get the "best of both worlds" simply need to purchase a 3DS system the week before and connect via wi-fi. after august 12th (when the new pricing takes effect), simply take your receipt back to the retailer where you've purchased the system and get them to refund the price drop (most retail stores offer a 7-14 day return policy). in fact, many retailers not only will refund the difference, but an additional 5% (up to a set amount) of the difference


----------



## Shiro09 (Jul 28, 2011)

iceissocold said:
			
		

> I'm not complaining about this. As soon as I seen price cut I was raging, but further reading and seeing the 20 free games and the 10 exclusive GBA titles including Metroid Fusion, I was immediately happy.
> 
> I pray that the other 5 GBA games include Metroid ZM and possibly an RPG or Zelda:ALttP.


I pray for Pokemon Emerald, but I very much doubt it


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 28, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> i couldn't care less about some crappy software released decades ago. i can spend 80 bucks on much better things


Yeah, I'm not happy about it myself, but fuck you for implying that these games suck. NES was my first console and a GBA was my first handheld. Kind of a meh library on the gba but some classics, the NES was fucking GODLY, though. Not at all crappy games. My complaint is that I could just pirate 'em to play on my DStwo and used the extra cash on a new hard drive or some games from steam's summer sale.


----------



## sergster1 (Jul 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if your getting a total of 20 games and according to you gba games will be 10 while nes will be 5 then you will be getting 150 worth in games. im still irked though by this cause I could bought an xbox then and a 3DS now.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 28, 2011)

This is good for Nintendo, now it can compete with Sony.


But I'm still getting a Vita.


----------



## Azariel_z (Jul 28, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Sorry iPhone problem.
> 
> Its about time Nintendo did the price cut. But I'm shocked it's that much



I am shocked too, adn i am not too comfortable with the this abrupt price drop, because from an investor & developer POV means profits will diminish, some titles could be canceled along the way, and would become the Nintendo GC of handhelds ( in terms of platform to develop games for )..don't get me wrong I lvoe my NGC more than i lvoe my Ps2 back in the day, but means less games, less titles, and thigns like that...
Handheld without good games is meaningless..  doesn't even have homebrew yet, I hope I am just plain wrong...


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jul 28, 2011)

I started reading this article, and thought "Aww bugger!"
Than I got to the *bold* part and I was all like "FUCK YEAH!"
Then I read the list of free GBA games, I and I wet myself.


----------



## bowser (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, Nintendo have made a really smart move here. There are people out there who drool over "exclusive" stuff and will rush to buy a 3DS now before the price cut (never mind that the GBA games will in all likelihood be made available to everyone later). Not to mention that a 3DS with exclusive content will get a higher price on Ebay.

So they will see a (maybe minor) boost in sales now and then a bigger boost later after the price cut.


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Jul 28, 2011)

I think that they can get the data about when you bought your 3DS with the Application that show how much steps, time and what games you played in your 3DS System

An update can make this app send the data to nintendo and know if you are an "ambassador" just by searching your "First Boot" in the system


----------



## Fyrus (Jul 28, 2011)

EDIT : Nevermind, didn't read properly ...


----------



## bowser (Jul 28, 2011)

And Ninty is STILL making a neat profit after such a huge price cut! (Don't say no, they never sell anything at a loss)

They were WAY to greedy with the 3DS. Bad Ninty!


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 28, 2011)

So let me get this straight. The quoted text at the frontpage says that I need to connect to Wifi *on* 12th August but the Eurogamer source says I need to connect to eShop *by* the 12th? I'm confused. Do I qualify if I already have a 3DS and connect to Wifi/eShop since launch?


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 28, 2011)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight. The quoted text at the frontpage says that I need to connect to Wifi *on* 12th August but the Eurogamer source says I need to connect to eShop *by* the 12th? I'm confused. Do I qualify if I already have a 3DS and connect to Wifi/eShop since launch?
> Since launch yes.
> 
> BTW, the NES/GBA games will be sold to the public, just that the ambassadors will have them first.
> ...



From here


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2011)

I got my console in UAE for $300, what exactly should I do to enroll in this programme? I cannot update my console due to bad internet but connected it to Nintendo wifi to acquire update but failed due to the bad internet, does that count as "connect to WiFi before said date" ?


----------



## Snailface (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, Japan's price cut is from 25,000 yen to 15,000. That's 40%! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US price cut is only 32%, still a lot though.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 28, 2011)

hmm, i wonder if we set our date back and go on the internet after the price drop


----------



## bowser (Jul 28, 2011)

test84 said:
			
		

> I got my console in UAE for $300, what exactly should I do to enroll in this programme? I cannot update my console due to bad internet but connected it to Nintendo wifi to acquire update but failed due to the bad internet, does that count as "connect to WiFi before said date" ?


I think you have to connect to the eShop atleast once before Aug 12th. And doing this may require an update if you have older firmware.

You may be out of luck if you have a bad internet connection. Find a good one quick!


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jul 28, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> test84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A couple of sites claim you have to access E-Shop ON the 11th to enlist, I will just go on every day for ever!

Props to the big N though, knowing the early adopters are fanboys they give us Zelda, Mario Kart, Mario AND Metroid games! Anyone think the GBA LttP will make a surprise appearance? I may cry!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait, so is it connect to the eshop _any_ time before Aug. 12 or is it connect to the eshop _on_ Aug. 11?


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it's more logical to expect people that bought the console earlier to get online before a set time, rather than set a gathering point and make them connect on the same day, doing so might make their servers crash! It's like asking for DDoS!


----------



## bowser (Jul 28, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> Wait, so is it connect to the eshop _any_ time before Aug. 12 or is it connect to the eshop _on_ Aug. 11?
> Straight from Nintendo's website (USA):
> QUOTEThe 20 free games are available to anyone who owns a Nintendo 3DS system and uses a wireless broadband Internet signal to connect to the Nintendo eShop at least once before 11:59 p.m. Eastern time on Aug. 11


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, great! I had just bought something from the eshop this morning! Been a couple months since I used my 3DS. I hope there is at least one GBA pokemon game on the list, RSE are my second favorite in the series!


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 28, 2011)

so any evidence that this ambassador program is coming to europe? (no evidence so far, doesn't look good) i doubt it and i expect it not to but whatever, it's expected.


----------



## granville (Jul 28, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> so any evidence that this ambassador program is coming to europe? (no evidence so far, doesn't look good) i doubt it and i expect it not to but whatever, it's expected.


It's coming to Europe-
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/news/2...amme_44123.html


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fantastic news! I can't wait to get me some NES and GBA games!


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 28, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, nintendo europe actually do care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the heads up, at least i gets my moneys worth back from all the free games they are giving to us.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 28, 2011)

PUT MOTHER 3 ON!

I'm sure Mato would let Nintendo use his patch.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Is this one of those one day sale things? I don't see why it matters for 99% of the people here though. None of us are Japanese. :3 Also, Walmart apparently temporarily dropped the price of the 3DS to $198, about a 20% price drop. 3DS sales must really not be panning out to be dropping the price so early. I would kick myself if I was an early adopter if the price drops permanently any time soon.


I'm an early adopter, but I'm SUPER excited for the free games. I guess it's not really worth it, but whatever. I freaking LOVE my 3DS.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 28, 2011)

BEST NEWS FOR 3DS

*Posts merged*

BEST NEWS FOR 3DS I've ever heard. Things are picking up.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 28, 2011)

Man, that price cut is massive. I guess they really didn't like the below expectations sales.

Also, Super Mario 3D Land? Ew. And Mario Kart 7? Even Mario Kart 3D would've been better. But hey, it's the games that matter, not the names.

I guess my buying the 3DS is going to be delayed.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 28, 2011)

do you need to link your club nintendo to your store account or turn on notifications or any other settings? or is it simply go to store and that's it?


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Jul 28, 2011)

20 free games will be awesome. Plus I got my 3DS for only $200


----------



## luke_c (Jul 28, 2011)

Dear Nintendo, it's not the price of the console that will justify the purchase of the system for me, it's the quality of the games the system has. 

Whilst this is good news, it still doesn't make me any more likely to buy one, I just don't see any games that I haven't played before that will justify a purchase.


----------



## bowser (Jul 28, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> do you need to link your club nintendo to your store account or turn on notifications or any other settings? or is it simply go to store and that's it?


Hmm...the announcement doesn't mention anything about Club Nintendo


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> do you need to link your club nintendo to your store account or turn on notifications or any other settings? or is it simply go to store and that's it?


just go store.
To be on the safe side, download some free stuff lol.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 28, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have all the free stuff you can get on the store already lol


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The line mentioning "ambassadors program" does sound pretty confusing. As if ONLY the people who go on the e-shop on 11th agust are going to be signed up lol.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 28, 2011)

mwahahaha my chances of getting a 3DS is finally coming close


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i have all the free stuff you can get on the store already lol


You are bound to get the NES stuff lol.
I am not quite understanding how the Ambassadors program is gonna work out.
We shall see.


----------



## xxteargodxx (Jul 28, 2011)

Not for nothing but I'd rather have cash back like Apple did when they dropped the price of the iPhone. Apple's got balls, Nintendo on the other hand offers me a few games from what? 15 years ago?


----------



## Shuji1987 (Jul 28, 2011)

xxteargodxx said:
			
		

> Not for nothing but I'd rather have cash back like Apple did when they dropped the price of the iPhone. Apple's got balls, Nintendo on the other hand offers me a few games from what? 15 years ago?



This, even if it was eShop cash. That way I could spend it on 3DS/DSi apps and games which I would want to play.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 28, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> mwahahaha my chances of getting a 3DS is finally coming close



what are you waiting for? go and buy one before they are all gone, with this new program announced, watch the 3ds fly off the shelves.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a 50/50 call.
Some people would wanna spend less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

At least Nintendo will "stay afloat" until next year, when the games hit their stride.

I wonder what Guild would say?

In my opinion, this is nice of Nintendo, but this doesn't justify the fact that you released the 3DS "meat and potatoes" waaaay too late. I'm still happy that they did this, but I want to see some actual games.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 28, 2011)

xxteargodxx said:
			
		

> Not for nothing but I'd rather have cash back like Apple did when they dropped the price of the iPhone. Apple's got balls, Nintendo on the other hand offers me a few games from what? 15 years ago?



those 15 year old games are still just as playable, i wouldn't say much for recent games which will never have as much playability, look at how old super mario bros is, people still play that even after so long, that game is ageless, you young folk really don't appreciate older games at all.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 28, 2011)

that is so awesome i love not buying systems at launch! my aunt just bought one for my cousin shes gonna love this news! 

haha to all you early adopters. i might actually consider getting one now.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweet! I Might actually buy a 3DS now, It was massively over priced but I can live with $170.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> xxteargodxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things move on with time.
I used to play those classic games and enjoy, but these days it just feels so cheap and boring..
Not saying old stuff are bad.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeaaaaahhhh one hand clap, [insert lack of real interest level of enthusiasm).

The thing is still too small, the screen still no competition for my XL. 3d is simply not that thrilling, and perhaps the price cut is the proof of the pudding in my comment too.

Glad to hear of new games that are 'coming' so what. If they will only play on the too small screened 3DS, I will survive.

My money is being hoarded for a real device. I so want a tablet man. Able to stream data from my PC which can play DS games which means I can likely play them on a screen even larger than the XL eventually. Granted the tablet market is not kid friendly, entry prices BEGIN at 400 bucks. Whether or not a 3DS can play video is simply not worth bringing up. I'd rather watch video on the go, on a 10 inch screen. But I want it for books mostly, which simply are unrealistic on a game toy.

Either way, glad to here the kids are getting a break on the doodad. Not going to make it any easier on the Vita.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

I think that, by giving these VC games to the mass audience who has a 3DS (which is either little kids right now or old fatass fanboys) they're doing something right.

The little kids have probably never played these games before, and now they are suddenly interested and will play them.

The fatass fanboys will orgasm over all the "retarded ass nostalgia" of the VC and enjoy it as well.

As for everyone else? Nintendo still fucked up.

No games = no support from me. I'm not even gonna join into this retarded ambassador's program.


----------



## doyama (Jul 28, 2011)

At 170 certainly the 3DS is much more tempting. I have around $150 in gamestop gift cards I wasn't sure what to do with. Certainly this new development makes things more interesting.

I fully admit to being totally lazy, but does this price cut fall down the line as well? Are the DSi/DSiXL getting some kind price cuts (obviously a $100 cut is not realistic, maybe even $20-30)? Seems odd to have those models priced so close to each other.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Wow, Japan's price cut is from 25,000 yen to 15,000. That's 40%!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait I just remembered, US prices arent including taxes right?


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, generally the Japanese prices are a bit higher, so the extra 8% is justifiable.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 28, 2011)

20 games may last awhile for me (if they really come). 

Well, nice addition. But we'll see how it goes.

$170 is also quite a competitive price, if i'm not wrong it was the DS Lite launch price?


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

My main question is if this will keep the 3DS afloat until next year. It really needs that.

This will certainly help with the Vita, however. The Vita has a lot more competition now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

I find it ironic that so many people are excited to have the 3DS play older games more so than it being able to play new games.

Between Virtual Console, these games, "3D Classics", and N64 ports, it seems like it's just an "old game player".


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 28, 2011)

i hope megaman battlenetwork 3 will be in the 3ds VC


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I find it ironic that so many people are excited to have the 3DS play older games more so than it being able to play new games.
> 
> Between Virtual Console, these games, "3D Classics", and N64 ports, it seems like it's just an "old game player".


Which is... exactly what I just said.

This is something that Nintendo is doing to help the 3DS survive until next year.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I find it ironic that so many people are excited to have the 3DS play older games more so than it being able to play new games.
> 
> Between Virtual Console, these games, "3D Classics", and N64 ports, it seems like it's just an "old game player".


lol yeah, those games can be emulated on the 3DS already using supercard ds two or even a AK2i(apart from GBA ones).


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I find it ironic that so many people are excited to have the 3DS play older games more so than it being able to play new games.
> 
> Between Virtual Console, these games, "3D Classics", and N64 ports, it seems like it's just an "old game player".


Perhaps because "backwards compatibility" on the go? I'm not too overall excited though. I'm just glad at least we got some 'compensation'.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I find it ironic that so many people are excited to have the 3DS play older games more so than it being able to play new games.
> 
> Between Virtual Console, these games, "3D Classics", and N64 ports, it seems like it's just an "old game player".



Because Nintendo is offering their old games as compensation for the price drop. What else are they going to be excited about in this topic?

And plus, 2012 seems like it will have a great year for the 3DS considering a lot of games are being delayed until then. So there goes the 3DS haz no new gaemz argument.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if the price cut will be valid in Singapore? Because I'm going there later this year.


----------



## xxteargodxx (Jul 28, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> xxteargodxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am far from a youngster and I do appreciate the original titles Nintendo put out, it doesn't justify the price cut though. And those games from 15+ years ago? They aren't being replayed by people what's being played by people are the damn remakes that's what.

Nintendo wants to cut the 3DS price by $80 bucks? No problem, just give me $80 bucks back or two to three 3DS titles of my choosing.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 28, 2011)

when you connect to wifi on august 11th do they mean through spot pass or connect to the e-shop?


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> when you connect to wifi on august 11th do they mean through spot pass or connect to the e-shop?


It's actually anytime from now until August 11th, and it's by connecting through the e-Shop app on your 3DS.

So do it now!


----------



## ninditsu (Jul 28, 2011)

i think releasing it without their first party titles was a bad move.

it just frustrates many loyal customers, kind of like having a crippled system.

waiting for the just the system to arrive, then waiting double that time for the games that were most anticipated.

don't get me wrong, i love zelda and street fighter, but I was most anticipating a new lineup to the mario and mario kart series


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 28, 2011)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> Why is nintendo alwats forgetting the euro zone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because nobody likes paying your VAT to actually get the stuff into the country. Of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the story, this is some pretty slick news. I approve of this.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 28, 2011)

me likely!

A LOT.

but..why is Nintendo doing this??


Perhaps this?? - http://venturebeat.com/2011/07?/28/n...rofit-forecast/

I smell a 3DS Lite. A fixed version of what the 3DS SHOULD have been..(no hinge issues, top screen scratching, cheap build, better freakin' battery life)

temping. but I might pass. I'm onto you Nintendo


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jul 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> but..why is Nintendo doing this??



Bad 3DS sales, that's why.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 28, 2011)

actually.....i think that those who buy the 3ds during august will get the free games too....including newcomers. there's no set time yet but i think its going to be a promotion to sell the 3ds.

i'm happy for gba support though, but hope it looks okay of the 3ds screen.

edit: NEVER MIND. i read wrong!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's kind of a kick in the gut to me. An $80 price cut. Whew...I appreciate they're offering a some free VC, but I wasn't expecting such a monumental price cut so soon. I hope all of those games are free, not just one or two to choose from what's available.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Because, they know Vita wanters see it has having a higher day one value than the current state of the 3ds game/shop library. PStore has psone classics, psp games, minis, comics ect. The 3ds shop is far behind.


----------



## lapatateinc (Jul 28, 2011)

Thats.....








Awesome.


----------



## hundshamer (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't undrstand the I want my $80 dollars back or the poeple complaining alltogether. THAT IS THE PRICE OF BEING AN EARLY ADOPTER. If you don't like it then wait for the inevitable price drop that everyone knew would eventually happen. I'm happy that Nintendo is compensating us with the VC games as they certainly did not have to do anything.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I just connected to the eShop! Sweet! I'm on the list!


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 28, 2011)

Auch. That hurt a lot... practically I saved $80 for nothing... I felt really ripped off right now. I couldn't care less about the GBA games, I have my SuperCard DS Two; and about the NES games I only want Ice Climbers, at least they could have made them in 3D.
Well, 3DS here in Mexico are pretty expensive, I could sell it here and buy another one in the States after the price drop. Anyways, that's awesome for the people that haven't bought one, and after the first party games come out people on the fence about it will probably buy it.


----------



## koji2009 (Jul 28, 2011)

As hundshamer said... if you're an early adopter you know this will happen. There has never been a gaming system, portable or not that HASN'T had a price drop. That said, Nintendo knew two things, that this price drop was pretty massive (1/3rd the original price) and pretty early (less than 1 year after release) and thus knew that if no compensation was given or that if the price drop went into effect immediately that there would be a LOT of unhappy loyal customers.

While not ideal for all previous owners, it's still a great deal and it gives people who want to buy a 3DS a good choice between a more expensive unit with free games coming down the pipe or waiting and getting the cheaper version... all without them having to change their packaging or manufacturing at all.


----------



## blubbermarble (Jul 28, 2011)

i am willing to buy a nintendo 3ds at a lower price, but the problem is that i earned money too slow online, and wanted to sell my items in shoptemp, nobody buys


----------



## Ben_j (Jul 28, 2011)

so, basically we get 20 free games, including EXCELLENT games like Mario Kart Super Circuit, Metroid Fusion and whatnot ? My 3DS just regained interest


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 28, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> psone classics, psp games, minis, comics ect.


And the psone had like amazing games and graphics. And the psp had an abundance of great games that weren't all gimped, nasty cut down cheap cash in versions of PS2 games with no real thought put into making them work right on a handheld. And comics, wow that's what I want to buy on a console.

Really I hope they have done better this time but none of us really know what the Vita will be like, what its games will be like, what its store will be like, or how it will compare to the 3ds at it's launch and we won't for about a year yet.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 28, 2011)

Definitely a good move Nintendo, definitely. Keep your handheld known to the public add a price cut to it and voila another money printing machine. Good job.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 28, 2011)

They better drop the price on DSi and DSi XL.

Even a $170 price tag will not motivate me into getting a 3DS.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 28, 2011)

Very cool move from Nintendo and what a great price cut! 70 euros off, that's a day work for me! 
I'm sure this will improve sales, especially with those NES and GBA announcements. Especially GBA is interesting for me. 
And yay for Mario Kart 7 info!


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 28, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to read first thing in the morning.

Had I know this was going to happen, I would have never preordered the 3DS, and waited for the Flare Red.

They had BETTER put Pokemon Emerald in the GBA games. :|


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 28, 2011)

One thing that has me interested is that NES is coming to the VC.
So...perhaps Genesis and SNES are coming later as well?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty accurate, actually.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 28, 2011)

Finding out about this news, I'm glad to be an early adopter. 20 free VC downloads, 10 of which may not be available to the general public. Considering the price of each NES VC game on the Wii and the possible pricing of the GBA games if it were similar to Wii SNES VC games, it would total far more than the $80 from the price cut. I even wonder if this is just a slice of the cake, and that possibly more could come but only to those under the Ambassador program as time goes by.

Yes, flashcards kinda makes this all moot, but I think of the benefits of not needing a flashcard for those specific games, especially ones that require a flashcard like the SCDS2 that does extra munching of the battery even in sleep mode, as well as insert/eject problems both without and with a Nyko Power Pack+ (which I'm thinking of getting).


----------



## Ssx9 (Jul 28, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> Auch. That hurt a lot... practically I saved $80 for nothing... I felt really ripped off right now. I couldn't care less about the GBA games, I have my SuperCard DS Two; and about the NES games I only want Ice Climbers, at least they could have made them in 3D.
> Well, 3DS here in Mexico are pretty expensive, I could sell it here and buy another one in the States after the price drop. Anyways, that's awesome for the people that haven't bought one, and after the first party games come out people on the fence about it will probably buy it.



I feel sad for the fact that you don't give a shit about getting the games legally because you can pirate them.

:l.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> MigueelDnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, that's part of the reason I'm excited about it.  I've never owned an NES game legally until now.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jul 28, 2011)

Step 1: Buy a 3DS before the price drop.
Step 2: Register it on Club Nintendo and Set up a Eshop Account.
Step 3: Return 3DS for full price.
Step 4: Wait until the 12th and buy a 3DS for $170
Step 5: ???
Step 6: Profit!

U Mad Nintendo??


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Step 1: Buy a 3DS before the price drop.
> Step 2: Register it on Club Nintendo and Set up a Eshop Account.
> Step 3: Return 3DS for full price.
> Step 4: Wait until the 12th and buy a 3DS for $170
> ...


That won't work as the VC games are on that specific 3DS, you can't redownload a game on a different 3DS but with the same account.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope they add any Pokemon game to those free games, like to have Pokemon Emerald on my 3DS


----------



## MakiManPR (Jul 28, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Step 1: Buy a 3DS before the price drop.
> Step 2: Register it on Club Nintendo and Set up a Eshop Account.
> Step 3: Return 3DS for full price.
> Step 4: Wait until the 12th and buy a 3DS for $170
> ...



Epic Fail


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

I just want a Megaman, Megaman Zero, or Megaman Battle Network title.

Also, I don't see any reason anyone should be mad, there were already suspicions that the price was going to drop and soon, and the hype really wasn't large enough that one would need to buy a launch day 3DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I just want a Megaman, Megaman Zero, or Megaman Battle Network title.
> 
> Also, I don't see any reason anyone should be mad, there were already suspicions that the price was going to drop and soon, and the hype really wasn't large enough that one would need to buy a launch day 3DS.



These are only Nintendo titles for the freebies. All of those are Capcom.

I'm not upset about the price cut and free games, I'm more so upset that the console is still as flawed as it is and instead of attempting to create a flow of good games, the releases are still stale and they still insist on giving people old games to play on a new console.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 28, 2011)

From a business standpoint, I think they should have waited until closer to Christmas to drop the price on the 3DS.  We are in the classic drought period for games, after all.  A price drop in late September or early November would have caused more of a surge in sales I think.  But I guess they want to sell units now rather than hope for sales later. 

I wonder how much it costs Nintendo to make the 3DS for them to be able to drop the price so drastically.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> That's pretty accurate, actually.


Don't get me wrong, there's a few games for both I'd say range from good to must plays. But you can't honestly say that the PS1 and PSP back catalogues are better than or even close to what Nintendo could pull out of their arses at any moment. And it's not fair on Sony expecting them to be able to. Now add the PS2 collection as well and you could come somewhere close. But, they would have to cut out like 80% of the PS1/2 catalogue or people might realise Ninty didn't invent casual gaming and shovelware wit the Wii.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> From a business standpoint, I think they should have waited until closer to Christmas to drop the price on the 3DS.  We are in the classic drought period for games, after all.  A price drop in late September or early November would have caused more of a surge in sales I think.  But I guess they want to sell units now rather than hope for sales later.
> 
> I wonder how much it costs Nintendo to make the 3DS for them to be able to drop the price so drastically.


Christmas is still a long way to go. At this rate they coudnt really do anything better.
I am only seeing it going even cheaper in the near future


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there are still more announced new games than remakes.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 28, 2011)

3DS: The new PSP Go.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> 3DS: The new PSP Go.


Fail argument really.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> 3DS: The new PSP Go.


LOL, its not suffering the same fate, yet.
but perhaps will make its way beyond that for a new handheld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Forstride (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome!  I definitely think this is worth buying the 3DS at launch.  Even if the price difference is $80, 20 games, 10 of which are [so far] awesome GBA games is worth it.

Here's what I'm hoping the other 5 GBA games are:

- Pokemon Emerald (Or Sapphire/Ruby)
- WarioWare: Twisted (They COULD do it, using the 3DS's accelerometer/gyro sensor)
- Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
- TLoZ: Minish Cap (I don't like it that much, but maybe it'd give me a chance to play it and possibly like it)
- Banjo-Pilot (I'm probably the only person who actually liked this game...XD)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Psst, read this:-

By the end of 2011, Nintendo will provide Ambassadors with 10 Game Boy Advance Virtual Console games. These include games like Yoshi's Island™: Super Mario™ Advance 3, Mario Kart™: Super Circuit, Metroid™ Fusion, WarioWare™, Inc.: Mega Microgame$ and Mario vs. Donkey Kong™. These games will be available exclusively to Ambassadors, and* Nintendo currently has no plans to make these 10 games available to the general public on the Nintendo 3DS in the future*.[/p]


----------



## Coconut (Jul 28, 2011)

So the price of that 20 games will be 80 euro ... Riiiiiightt....

And now wait for another price drop.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Psst, read this:-
> 
> By the end of 2011, Nintendo will provide Ambassadors with 10 Game Boy Advance Virtual Console games. These include games like Yoshi's Island™: Super Mario™ Advance 3, Mario Kart™: Super Circuit, Metroid™ Fusion, WarioWare™, Inc.: Mega Microgame$ and Mario vs. Donkey Kong™. These games will be available exclusively to Ambassadors, and* Nintendo currently has no plans to make these 10 games available to the general public on the Nintendo 3DS in the future*.[/p]


Is that a "not happening" or a "there's hope" post?

Because "no plans" is Nintendo's "no"


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this from their official Nintendo site. It's a Not Happening post I presume.


----------



## MadClaw (Jul 28, 2011)

omg i'll actually buy one now xD


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 28, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> MigueelDnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a "no". Nintendo probably wants early adopters to feel special for playing those games that others won't have on their 3DS.


----------



## oxenh (Jul 28, 2011)

if i buy a 3ds before august 11th and i connect to the eshop before the same date 
i still get the 20 free vc games?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> if i buy a 3ds before august 11th and i connect to the eshop before the same date
> i still get the 20 free vc games?


Most likely, yes.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> if i buy a 3ds before august 11th and i connect to the eshop before the same date
> i still get the 20 free vc games?


Yes oxen, if you buy the 3DS anytime before 12th August, you will get the FREE VC games.


----------



## Requios (Jul 28, 2011)

Meh, not really interested in the Ambassador's Program. The games on the GBA end don't interest me much. Plus I've still got my DSLite and my old GBA games, not to mention an NES Emu on my Acekard.

I'm really looking forward to the price drop though, since I've yet to get a 3DS. After seeing how much the PSVita was gonna cost without 3G, I was beginning to wonder how Nintendo would react, considering Sony is probably paying more for their hardware than Nintendo is. A price drop just plain makes sense.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jul 28, 2011)

Metroid Fusion and Yoshi's Island alone are enough of a compensation for me. And let's be honest: Who here bought the 3DS for $250, anyways? I preordered the 3DS on Amazon and got it for 222€, that means 52€ above the new price, which is OK, considering I was among the first people to own one. Nintendo doesn't have to pay back anything. The fact, that they do, just shows that they indeed respect their customers. The games are pretty awesome, too. Especially the GBA games.


----------



## oxenh (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks for the quick answer to machomuu and samash07, that´s all i want to know

i see if can buy a 3ds for my wife


----------



## Ssx9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Doubt it'll be pokemon. It's not the kind of game they'd release it for free. Sides, TPC is probably making a R/S remake for the 3DS.

Check the SSBB roster for the other 5 NES games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I hope they re-release Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga, Zelda the minish cap, Advance wars and maybe a 3rd party game.

Small edit:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Jumping to conclusions, huh? Although my Wii and PS3 are pirated, I still buy new games for the games that I think are worth it. No More Heroes 1/2, Little King Story, Okami and many more that I didn't get a chance to play until I pirated my Wii. Yeah, I think I don't give a shit [/sarcasm]



Not jumping into conclusions, you were the one that made a bad post. You could have said you own the cartridges and don't have any interest in some of these games than saying that you own a SCDS2 for this.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't worry. I didn't explain myself pretty well, now that I look at my post it certainly looks like I was an asshole


----------



## Ssx9 (Jul 28, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries dude. I was kinda rough with my words too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Requios (Jul 28, 2011)

I was wrong then. I didn't think the 3DS's hardware was that pricey for Nintendo. Makes me wonder how much Sony is paying for the Vita's hardware.


----------



## oxenh (Jul 28, 2011)

another question
the gba vc tittles will be only accesible by the abrassar program(al least the announcied ones in the program itself)?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> another question
> the gba vc tittles will be only accesible by the abrassar program(al least the announcied in the program itself)?


Yes the GBA VC titles wil be available to Ambassador Program people only, Nintendo currently has no plans to release the 10 GBA games for other people.


----------



## Ssx9 (Jul 28, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> another question
> the gba vc tittles will be only accesible by the abrassar program(al least the announcied in the program itself)?



Yes and no. GBA Titles will be released to the E-Shop soon, but the ones announced by the program won't be for sale, so they're exclusive titles.


----------



## oxenh (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Yes the GBA VC titles wil be available to Ambassador Program people only, Nintendo currently has no plans to release the 10 GBA games for other people.



thanks for answer me again

also thanks to ssx9

so the gba vc tittle are excusive for now...


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 28, 2011)

Requios said:
			
		

> I was wrong then. I didn't think the 3DS's hardware was that pricey for Nintendo. Makes me wonder how much Sony is paying for the Vita's hardware.


Sorry dude, I deleted that part of my post because there's already a topic about it just below this one. IIRC the parts are $101, but obviously that doesn't include marketing and those things. I think that what they wanted to say is that they won't earn as much money as they wanted, though they will still win lots of money with their blockbuster Mario titles, don't worry.

Now's the chance for the people that are on the fence about the 3DS. I can't wait to see if the Vita lowers it's price too, althought I don't think that's going to happen, but Sony has to react in some way, at least in a Press Release or something


----------



## Sonstwer (Jul 28, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> - TLoZ: Minish Cap (I don't like it that much, but maybe it'd give me a chance to play it and possibly like it)


Isn't Minish Cap (co-)developed by Capcom? Since all the announced titles are Nintendo-developed ones, Minish Cap might not make it.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disappointing start.
Lack of titles.
Poor Sales.
Price Cut with LOADS of free games.

Yeah I think I'm allowed to say that.


----------



## Requios (Jul 28, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> Requios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While it lacked a wide selection of launch titles, have you actually seen how many titles are being released for the 3DS by the end of the year? Granted a lot of them are Nintendo titles, but you also have:

Tales of the Abyss
Need for Speed
Sonic Generations
Cave Story
Professor Layton
Resident Evil
Harvest Moon
Shinobi
Testris
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor (though i don't see the point in this one honestly)
Metal Gear Solid

Also, don't forget that the 3DS is still only on its 1st year. There's probably a lot more to expect later down the road.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're allowed, but you're wrong.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because of 3rd Parties, firstly they don't know how to deliver a good game on 3DS and then later whine on it not selling, thus others cancel their projects.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's why I respect Square Enix, they are masters in handhelds and consoles together. (Heroes Of Ruin the new example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Off-topic*
You know what annoys me?? The sight of this:-
- Prince Of Persia Revelations
- Resident Evil Revelations
- Assassins Creed Revelations

Wtf? Is the next GTA also gonna be Revelations?? Call Of Duty Revelations? Lollololol.


----------



## Pyrate02 (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if the DSi/DSi XL will drop in price also?  Currently in the USA DSi is 150 and DSi XL is 170.  I've been wanting a DSi XL for a while, but am waiting for it to move off the 170 price.


----------



## oxenh (Jul 28, 2011)

for people that still wonder if you should wait to buy a 3ds after the price cut or not
-if you buy before price cut you will pay full price(obviously) and if you enter to the eshop at least one time before august 12 you will be registered to the nintendo 3ds abrassador program grant to you 20 vc game free (10 nes vc and 10 gba vc exclusive)
-if you buy it after proce cut, will pay about 80 buck less and no gifts XD


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 28, 2011)

Requios said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm at least glad to know that they still have a lot of potential to make some money off the system. The price drop might encourage some other big companies to get on board with software development for the 3DS as well. I think that some may have a been a little hesitant because of the cost of the system. That and they wanted to wait and see what Sony was planning with the Vita. I'm especially hoping that Square-Enix will start bringing some titles to the 3DS aside from KH3D. Even a port of Crystal Chronicles would be more than welcome in my book.


Exactly, they will still make money, and it's very likely that they'll sell tons of units. Maybe Sega and other developers/publishers did the right thing to delay their titles. Maybe they already knew about this price drop? Maybe even developers that are unsure of developing for the 3DS will see this as a chance and we'll get even more games!
Off topic, I really like Crystal Chronicles. IIRC the DS ones were pretty well received and had some nice graphics for the system, so, just thinking of what they could do on the 3DS is amazing; and they are already showing good support for the system with Heroes of Ruin.


----------



## Requios (Jul 28, 2011)

Pyrate02 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the DSi/DSi XL will drop in price also?  Currently in the USA DSi is 150 and DSi XL is 170.  I've been wanting a DSi XL for a while, but am waiting for it to move off the 170 price.



I know AU recently underwent a price drop for their DSi/DSi XL systems. Granted I don't know much about AU currency, but I imagine Nintendo will announce a price drop for the older handhelds, as well.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well then. I'm gonna buy a 3DS a few days before the 12th for full price. Get my free 20 games. Then after the price drop I'll bring my receipt to the store and ask them to adjust the price for me. ??? Profit!


----------



## Annieone23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow this is awesome! I dont regret buying my system at launch, I mean price cuts are inevitable. But to get 20 free games is amazing!!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

dragon574444 said:
			
		

> Well then. I'm gonna buy a 3DS a few days before the 12th for full price. Get my free 20 games. Then after the price drop I'll bring my receipt to the store and ask them to adjust the price for me. ??? Profit!


Adjust the price for you?

...I'm speechless, the idea of any store letting you do that is nigh on stupid.


----------



## Donald Serrot (Jul 28, 2011)

Woohoo! Thank you Nintendo for supporting your loyal customers! I'm being serious here, I got my 3DS out of loyalty and knowing that at some point owning it early would be worth it. I'd be the first to admit (if I wasn't so slow getting news) that the 3DS launch was lackluster. The third parties were given the chance to shine and they blew it not just for the players, but for Nintendo too. But that's okay, cause I have my 3DS and I have my Zelda + Soundtrack CD and soon I'll have my NES and GBA games. Now the only thing I need to make this complete win is one of the GBA games needs to be Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town, that would make it an epic win.

Again, I'm not saying everything Nintendo has been doing has been done right, but what they are planning on doing now is doing right by their customers, all their customers.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 28, 2011)

pretty desperate Nintendo...although the limited time GBA games that SHOULD be on there is very tempting..I have no damn money...grrr


----------



## Midna (Jul 28, 2011)

So, uh, this is where Vita's massive advantage disappears. Few more games released and I expect the sales figures to jump up substantially.


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> dragon574444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of stores will refund the price difference within a week or two.


----------



## Vinnymac (Jul 28, 2011)

For all the users who already have the 3DS, this is sort of nice. We don't have to do much except login, and we get 20 free games? sounds perfect. 80$ difference is worth less than 20 games to me, so I am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## keine (Jul 28, 2011)

LOVE IT.

3DS is gonna own this holiday season. That is a way! better price point. Plus for those of us already with one, we aren't entirely left out in the cold with the free games. Ninty FTW. (Still a little peeved....I would have rather paid the lower price, being I still have only one game for my 3DS in the months since it released.)

Fastest price drop ever? I've never even seen this happen before.


----------



## abel009 (Jul 28, 2011)

When Nintendo releases the next generation of Pokemon and the newly announced super smash bros for the 3DS,  the system will sell like hotcakes


----------



## dragon574444 (Jul 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> dragon574444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best buy does it. Walmart does it. I'm sure other places do it. You have your receipt with you, and they will give you the difference in price within x amount of days.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 28, 2011)

Vinnymac said:
			
		

> For all the users who already have the 3DS, this is sort of nice. We don't have to do much except login, and we get 20 free games? sounds perfect. 80$ difference is worth less than 20 games to me, so I am happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but i know I wouldn't buy all those 20 games. out of the list so far ill probably just get two or three and maybe get over the nostalgia  and  start prefering original 3ds eshop content instead.
Having eshop credit would have been a much better gesture for me =]

i wonder how gba games are going to look on the 3ds screens though.

edit: i think the coolest part is that my 3ds menu is going to look epic by the end of the year


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> dragon574444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it depends on the situation. I bought an HP iPAQ back in 2001 for a set price, and when I took it back for a replacement (because it began having problems a month later), I not only got a replacement, but some of the money refunded because it had a price cut since the purchase date.

The scenario with the 3DS is different however, because there is compensation being integrated into the system by Nintendo. If the store where you bought the 3DS is informed of this, chances are they won't adjust the price.


----------



## kingdruid (Jul 28, 2011)

So when can we get these 20 games? I didn't notice the release date.

EDIT
Sorry I missed it:
Sept 1st


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Jul 28, 2011)

This should have been this price point from the beginning, and the only reason they are changing it is because sony's technically better handheld is at the same price and it's not selling as good as they thought.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> This should have been this price point from the beginning, and the only reason they are changing it is because sony's technically better handheld is at the same price and it's not selling as good as they thought.


That's probably and most likely not the only reason.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 28, 2011)

Take with a grain of salt, but this is something I read while at the IGN site talking about the same thing....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Once the paid versions of the games are posted to the Nintendo eShop later in the year, the updated versions will be available to Ambassadors for download at no cost," reads Nintendo's press release.
> QUOTEWhile not knowing the full roster, I wondered what an "upgraded" NES title would feature. Were these titles becoming 3D Classics? Not quite. "These will be 2D games. They are not 3D Classics. When the NES games become available to the general public later this year, they will include additional features such as multiplayer simultaneous play. Ambassadors will then be able to download those updated version at no cost," a Nintendo spokesperson told me.



http://ds.ign.com/articles/118/1184729p1.html


----------



## Lost Wisdom (Jul 28, 2011)

Still too expensive for me. Needs to drop the price where NDS is right now and then maybe ill buy.


----------



## Presto99 (Jul 28, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Take with a grain of salt, but this is something I read while at the IGN site talking about the same thing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Too bad they won't feature multiplayer and stuff at first, but at least we know they will eventually! Multiplayer Mario Kart Advance will be really cool, without cords!


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

MULTIPLAYER?

Holy crap Nintendo, take all my money! That's pretty impressive!


----------



## F. Lobot (Jul 28, 2011)

What the fuck? I already own most of these games, can't I just get a mail-in rebate?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just mailed Nintendo asking if they'll IP block us out again..(Nintendo Video doesn't work on my NTSC 3DS cuz I'm outside US lol, eShop works great though)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 28, 2011)

A question about multiplayer comes to mind, if what IGN says is true.

Will participating players require their own copy of the VC game to play multiplayer, or will Download Play be incorporated for a temporary copy of someone else's VC game to participants? I'm hoping for the latter, though I expect the transmissions to be signed to prevent exploits.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> A question about multiplayer comes to mind, if what IGN says is true.
> 
> Will participating players require their own copy of the VC game to play multiplayer, or will Download Play be incorporated for a temporary copy of someone else's VC game to participants? I'm hoping for the latter, though I expect the transmissions to be signed to prevent exploits.


Chances are, since the games are free, you're gonna need two copies to play. I don't think Nintendo can make Download Play work with GBA/NES games.

However, Nintendo can prove me completely wrong. I said there wouldn't be a price drop, and guess what happened.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was pretty obvious the 3DS was going to get a price drop considering the Vita's price but I wasn't really expecting it to be $170. More around the $200 range


----------



## nando (Jul 28, 2011)

jesus. so how over priced was this system? hope nintendo learned their lesson


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> However, Nintendo can prove me completely wrong. I said there wouldn't be a price drop, and guess what happened.


Now Megaman Legends 3 will be re-announced.
It's a perfect time for them to release the Prototype version of the game on eShop on 12th August. Consider it a second launch


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then Final Fantasy 15 will be a full-fledged FF game for the 3DS and we'll all live happily ever after. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...What? A guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit, can't believe that I get 20 free VC titles


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay let me dream then....
Kingdom Hearts 3 on 3DS (Not Dream Drop, the official III)
Burnout Elite (Poor Elite was cancelled because Criterion took on the job of releasing NFS Hot Pursuit, now they are releasing Burnout Crash that is top down *facepalm*)
Battlefield 3
Crysis 3

Bwahaha my dream is even more bizarre.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 28, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half Life 3


I win.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Half Life 3
> 
> 
> I win.


Don't you mean Half Life Episode 3? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And back on topic, I can't believe they're selling on loss now. It's a really small loss though; Around the 1000 - 2000 yen mark?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They said they dropped the Episodic model. It's right to assume that it'll be HL3 from now on


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 28, 2011)

@Ikki - Rawr!! How about I think even more vivid?? 
TimeSplitters 4 on 3DS! Assassins Creed Curse Of Ezio on 3DS!!

_The World Ends With You 2 3DS_ - This will happen no doubt, Nomura himself said it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2011)

I would do it for Yoshi's island alone


----------



## dajavax (Jul 28, 2011)

i guess all of us early adopters are this way... and i haven't really used it much... haven't had the time... i could've easily waited...


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice touch nintendo ... but i would have preferred buying with the price cut.
They are all old games i have on my GBA + NES on NDS emulators, and hardly any new content on the 3DS for far.
But i guess ill have 20 "new" games coming to my SD card soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: If Yoshi's Island had a 3D effect ... id sh*t my pants with joy!


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Jul 28, 2011)

This...is...awesome!


----------



## ShadowSonic2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome news for new owners. Kind of sad that I got the 3DS so early now. I'm glad they're giving us 20 free Virtual Consoles at least, wouldn't say I'm satisfied until I see the full 20 games. Looks like Amazon and other retailers are already taking pre-orders. Amazon link here for anyone who wants. Amazon's buy one game get one free for the 3DS is also active. So might be a good time to pre-order.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jul 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> And then Final Fantasy 15 will be a full-fledged FF game for the 3DS and we'll all live happily ever after.



This statement surprises me. How can anyone still have faith in Square Enix after Final Fantasy XIII? I wouldn't ever buy or even play one of their games again.

On a topic-related note: I sure hope that GBA games will eventually support a multiplayer mode. That would be awesome!


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Jul 28, 2011)

Would it be bad for me to import from america being in australia?


----------



## dreary79 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pick 1 NES game and Pick 1 GBA game.  

OR

Get 10 NES games and Get 10 GBA games.

?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 28, 2011)

dreary79 said:
			
		

> Pick 1 NES game and Pick 1 GBA game.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



10 free NES games, 10 free GBA games.  You get 20 free games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2011)

ihackedit said:
			
		

> Would it be bad for me to import from america being in australia?


no that's what i'm gonna do. just buy a charger on ebay so you can charge it.


----------



## ZPE (Jul 28, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ihackedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are the games not region locked as well as any online services?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2011)

ZPE said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


import the games too we always get shafted on release dates anyway. as for online it should work anywhere.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 28, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> I would do it for Yoshi's island alone




Yeah, that's me too. Yoshi's Island is prolly my favorite of all the Mario games, even more than SMB3. 

I'm pretty happy about this deal ... bought my own 3DS in early June, so I'll get the 20 VC games. But I've got two kids who'll each be getting a 3DS for Christmas, and my wife (who is Japanese) wants to get an import 3DS so she can play Doubutsu no Mori. She's perfectly fluent in English and Japanese (of course) and she says the dialogue in the Animal Crossing/Doubutsu no Mori games is much better and funnier in Japanese.

(Both of my kids chose other presents for their birthdays, in case you're wondering how dad ended up with a 3DS first.)

Anyway, my 3DS will get the free goodies, and the 3 others I'll end up buying thru the next year will be at the lower price. Win/Win!!

I would appreciate it though if Nintendo sent a notification to current owners to let us know we were on the "Ambassador" list. I'd like to be a little more secure in knowing I had those free downloads coming for sure before the deadline.


----------



## Nocturno (Jul 29, 2011)

170$ is a more reasonable price, now they just need to change the design and make it more like DSi, I hate the glossy finish, it doesn´t stay clean for even 5 minutes.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 29, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on, we all know Valve can't count to 3.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 29, 2011)

Bought my 3DS on launch and registered it on the same day I got it. Looking forward to their program.


----------



## NoOneDies (Jul 29, 2011)

Would rather 80$ worth of nintendo points


----------



## zRussian (Jul 29, 2011)

This is really awesome! Now I don't feel like I spent too much money on the 3DS after knowing I will be getting 10 NES games and 10 GBA games for free.


----------



## saviorkross (Jul 29, 2011)

NoOneDies said:
			
		

> Would rather 80$ worth of nintendo points




Ditto.

Shame there will probably be no multiplayer support for the gba games. Mario kart just isn't the same unless you're owning your friends at it.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 29, 2011)

NoOneDies said:
			
		

> Would rather 80$ worth of nintendo points



But they don't have points for the e-shop plus than you have to pay tax. You don't mean you wanted 80 dollars worth of points for the wii. Do you self a favor and hack ur wii if you have not already.


----------



## m45t3r (Jul 29, 2011)

Just hope that they do the same to brazillian users. Lots of time we just get out of this deals, even when we pay a lot more for the console than the rest of the world.


----------



## ferofax (Jul 29, 2011)

...i don't know if i should be happy or not... but i guess bottomline is, i should. even though i paid premium to get my 3DS, this price drop basically means that more people will be able to afford it, meaning more people to play with, and improved chances of getting a streetpass tag.

the freebie NES and GBA games though, i dunno... even if we were early adopters, i'm not gonna cross my fingers hoping that i'll be able to download these as well. especially now that Nintendo is being a dick with the region-blocking fad... i'm not gonna be surprised if these so called "freebies" are slapped with region-blocking along the way as well.

i dunno what smiley to use; happy/sad?


----------



## ferofax (Jul 29, 2011)

...i don't know if i should be happy or not... but i guess bottomline is, i should. even though i paid premium to get my 3DS, this price drop basically means that more people will be able to afford it, meaning more people to play with, and improved chances of getting a streetpass tag.

the freebie NES and GBA games though, i dunno... even if we were early adopters, i'm not gonna cross my fingers hoping that i'll be able to download these as well. especially now that Nintendo is being a dick with the region-blocking fad... i'm not gonna be surprised if these so called "freebies" are slapped with region-blocking along the way as well.

i dunno what smiley to use; happy/sad?


----------



## KidIce (Jul 29, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> i couldn't care less about some crappy software released decades ago. i can spend 80 bucks on much better things



Yeah, like booze and hookers!

Seriously though, I'm pretty stoked about it. 20 games, 10 of which are exclusives for $80? Woot! Plus the fact that I've been using my 3DS since launch also softens the blow of the price cut.

Really, though, this will almost certainly boost sales and that can only be a good thing for any platform. Now if they'd just get some more freakin' 3DS games out there... And boosted sales should motivate the 3rd parties.


----------



## Another World (Jul 29, 2011)

i got my 3ds on launch day and it doesn't have much to offer yet. 20 free titles is well and good but i'd rather have a choice of what 20 titles i get. i supported the system from day one and nintendo has failed me by offering nothing i've wanted to play (and i've tried all the currently available 3ds titles, so far rayman is the only thing i'm enjoying). they should be trying to say sorry for the crappy software lineup and not just for the $80 price cut.

-another world


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> i got my 3ds on launch day and it doesn't have much to offer yet. 20 free titles is well and good but i'd rather have a choice of what 20 titles i get. i supported the system from day one and nintendo has failed me by offering nothing i've wanted to play (and i've tried all the currently available 3ds titles, so far rayman is the only thing i'm enjoying). they should be trying to say sorry for the crappy software lineup and not just for the $80 price cut.
> 
> -another world



I agree, I have being greatly disappointed by Nintendo's content or lack there of. I also would rather choose which of the 20 titles I get. Oh well, Nintendo over stepped and now the loyal fans or curious buyers got the short end of the stick. Must feel great for those who waited for a price drop.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 29, 2011)

"Iwata taking responsibility for 3ds,, taking 50% salary cut and other execs 30% cut, reduced bonuses too"

Damn.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 29, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> "Iwata taking responsibility for 3ds,, taking 50% salary cut and other execs 30% cut, reduced bonuses too"
> 
> Damn.


While these people are taking salary cuts, they can also deal with the people constantly flaming at them.

"FUCK YOU AND YOUR FREE GAMES. WE STILL HATE YOU." It's kind of sad, really.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where do you pull that quote from?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know that how?


My flash no longer work anyway and these games are stable. Wanted to buy from the E-shop anyway.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because any reasonable person knows they can be gotten for free. They are old games. Also think about those $80 could have gone towards buying at least one new game but oh wait there isn't really that much compelling content on the 3DS to merit even spending that much sans Zelda.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see... Those first party GBA games are worth... about 10 dollars each. That alone is 100 dollars.

The first party NES games are worth... 2-5 dollars each? So that's... 20-50 dollars.

I think that's above 80 dollars.

Yeah, but not many people pirate. Maybe... less then 20 percent of Nintendo's focused market. (The market that they are trying to appeal to.)


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's only one problem those are old games that can be gotten for free, that money would be better spent on NEW content.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll make a new thread although it's not really thread worthy. I'll do it anyway


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cheapest eShop VC game is a $3 GBC game isn't it?
Going at _minimum_ price for all 20 games it's a $60 value.
Link's Awakening, another GBC game, is priced at $5.99.
They also gave out other freebie things that are no longer available for free like Excitebike if I recall.

And saying you could potentially get them free which makes this stupid is stupid.
You might as well say buying games is stupid since you can get them all for free.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you talking about pirating the games because that isn't really a good argument at all.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 29, 2011)

And that's not even counting the fact that GBA games are generally more valuable. I can see them going... about 7-10 bucks.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> but oh wait there isn't really that much compelling content on the 3DS to merit even spending that much sans Zelda.


For reference, here's a list of DS games 4 months into it's lifespan, just like the 3DS at the moment:
Feel the Magic: XY/XX
Asphalt Urban GT
Super Mario 64 DS
Spider-Man 2
Mr. DRILLER: Drill Spirits
Zoo Keeper
WarioWare: Touched!
Pokemon Dash
Yoshi Touch & Go

Source is Nintendo's own site.

People seem to forget that the DS's first year was abysmal from the game front as well.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope Nintendo is scratching their heads wondering why the system wasn't selling..


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes but these are OLD games...the $80 difference would be better spent on NEW games though I know that that is not a possibility.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the fact that they're old actually makes them more valuable.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 29, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet many of these "old" games are better than many of these newer games out today.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 29, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly yes, look I just feel that Nintendo has a piece meal attitude making people who payed "full" price 5 months ago a "special" status when in reality they didn't do all that they could to make a compelling case for their system.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2011)

Well the price drop is certainly an invitation to get one... but most of the VC games announced don't interest me, I'll likely just wait until after the price drop (or likely way later) and only pick up the games I want.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 29, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Can you put the quote in spoilers? Thanks!
> 
> And this is really sad... Nintendo fucked up big time.
> idk about that.
> ...


Plus they are all first party games, correct?


Random note: I only paid $175 for my 3DS by trading in a broke dsi.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 29, 2011)

At first I was actually pissed but then I noticed that only people who bought the 3DS before price drop get those awesome games.  It's all good Nintendo, it's all good.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jul 29, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> someone knows how nintendo of europe will react?


They followed suite. Linky
Hoorah for Nintendo!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy hell. So much has happened. I love Nintendo, and I always will, they created my childhood and my anger and love towards video games. I was saving up for a 3DS as I now have a job, but I didn't get paid in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll still buy your 3DS Nintendo to support you and I'll buy games too instead of having some games, and some roms.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 29, 2011)

So I put a lay-by on a week ago before the news came in and the people at Big W said they need to see it in a catalog before I will be eligible to get the $100 off 0.o.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 29, 2011)

I knew they would have a price drop this soon.
I totally called it. xD

Now normal people can afford this thing.

Course 200 would be an expected price for the machine so 170 is a bit of a surprise.

I guess sales were that bad.

Tempted to find a $200 dollar one just to get the games.
I mean, I could emulate them all on my smart phone easy and already own all but one or two, but still, free crap xD

Though I'd much rather pay 170.

Bit of a hard choice.

Throw flash carts into the mix eventually and compare the emulators with the official stuff and it might be more worth it to drop 30 bucks later on heh. Not to mention homebrew ofcourse.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 29, 2011)

Woo if i import it from america is 118 euro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And im gettin that much for my bday XD YAY


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 29, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:
			
		

> Woo if i import it from america is 118 euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you just have to import all of your games too!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 29, 2011)

I was expecting a price drop but damn.

If the 3DS sales don't pick after this, then I'm totally speechless.
Might get the 3DS sooner than expected.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> TheDreamLord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 29, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just inconvenient, and I'm sure there is no guarantee that prices will remain favorable when it comes to importing fees and the like.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 29, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:
			
		

> Woo if i import it from america is 118 euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3DS softwares are region locked sadly lol.


----------



## ferofax (Jul 29, 2011)

one outstanding question is:


Will the Ambassador Program be available and/or accessible to people outside of the 4 Nintendo regions (US, Europe, Australia, Japan)?

because don't forget, Nintendo, you're ALSO making Asian units. OFFICIAL, Asian units (Singapore/Malaysian). and yet no eShop of their own, not even credit card support, no Nintendo Video support... damn. it's like Asia is the unwanted bastard child of regions. :/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 29, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> one outstanding question is:
> 
> 
> Will the Ambassador Program be available and/or accessible to people outside of the 4 Nintendo regions (US, Europe, Australia, Japan)?
> ...


You cant use e-shop?
If not, I dont see how the Ambassadors Prgram is gonna work out.
Maybe there will be other plans for Asian Units.


----------



## bowser (Jul 29, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na it should be cool...I have a DSi from Singapore TWL-001 (ASI) and it had 1.4.1U on it. It should be the same with the 3DS. Maybe chris888222 can confirm this?


----------



## joshstyle (Jul 29, 2011)

how can we check if we are a "nintendo ambassador"


----------



## dryganaye (Jul 29, 2011)

A bit surprising this, but I wonder if it'll make that much of a difference.  How could Nindy *not* see that $249 was too much for a gimmicky handheld toy during one of the biggest recessions ever??  This just seems to show how out of touch they are with gaming in general and how much marketplace value they've really lost with the rise of smartphone and indie gaming developers and their rampart abuses and laxiety with their shovelware DSL and DSi era profits.

I'm still hoping the PS Vita bucks this trend and does better (than the 3DS has so far or ever will/can) even though I have my doubts that it'll be successful in the long run.

I've grown to loathe Nindy a bit over the past couple of years.  They need to be taken down a few notches IMO.

I'm still sloughing through DS games I've been meaning to play and seeing as I have a DSL I have no interest in paying more for ancient GBA games which I can already find very cheap used and even older NES titles which I can play via emulator quite well.

My interest in handheld gaming *has* waned over the past year though.  Just finished playing the Fire on the Water Lone Wolf homebrew though and it was pretty good.  Definately not looking forward to the Caves of Kalte being the end of this series.


----------



## amptor (Jul 29, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Holy shat.
> 
> 20 games for people that bought the console already, 10 of which cannot be normally bought.



I shall sink my talons into those 20 games.

Also new price is cool and I wonder if anyone is going to beat it at street date.  Anyway, Amazon here we come.  I may buy a couple of them just for s&g.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 29, 2011)

Christ man, i dont get whats up with all the raging and trolling lately. (Not on this forum, mostly other forums


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 29, 2011)

joshstyle said:
			
		

> how can we check if we are a "nintendo ambassador"


There is no way to actually confirm if you are currently.

However, to be absolutely sure, you should go to the eShop on your 3DS right now. Then you're guaranteed to be signed up.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jul 29, 2011)

20 FREE GAMES YES I WANT THEM. GLAD I BOUGHT AT LAUNCH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But the price drop makes my siblings happy, since it isn't as steep now.

EDIT: I wonder when it'll let me/ask me to become a Nintendo Ambassador?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 30, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inconvenient here games take up to 3 weeks sometimes months to even get released here after the US so it's worth importing. and if there's ever a flash cart that works with 3ds games you can bet i'll be getting it in a nano-sec


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jul 30, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, if u have read the previous post in this tread chris888222 is also worried that Asian 3DS owners may be left out of the Ambassadors Program. I myself is also worried that we may not be registered as a Ambassador.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 30, 2011)

Just DL something free from the shop then, all your downloads show up in your activity. That way if somehow you DO get left out, you'll have plenty of valid proof to show Nintendo.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 31, 2011)

Rumor:
Apparently, Kirby and the Amazing Mirror and Super Mario Bros. 3 are two of the 5 GBA games we don't know.

Source


----------



## m3rox (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmm...  I was just about to sell my 3DS too..  Guess I'll hold off selling until the rest of the free unknowns are revealed.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 31, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Rumor:
> Apparently, Kirby and the Amazing Mirror and Super Mario Bros. 3 are two of the 5 GBA games we don't know.
> 
> Source



Speaking of the GBA SMB3 (if it is one of the 10), I wonder if Nintendo will incorporate the e-Reader card data that contain additional levels.


----------



## amptor (Jul 31, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Aw man... I won't be able to afford one until the price drops, but I _really_ want those free games... Anyone know of a retailer that might do a partial refund if you buy a product that has a price slash just a couple days later?



Target gives you 90 days to return it.  Walmart probably does the same or more.  If any of this is of any help.


----------



## MegaV2 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not sure if this old/useless/rumor, but if it is true, the 3DS WILL have the same as the virtual boy.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=438983


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 1, 2011)

MegaV2 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this old/useless/rumor, but if it is true, the 3DS WILL have the same as the virtual boy.
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=438983


Er... I don't think it proves anything about it as virtual boy, just comments by those posters...

However I really hope Nintendo learns a huge lesson from the 3DS


----------



## amptor (Aug 1, 2011)

You know what disappoints me about this though is that all these games are not 3D and that I can already easily play them from a flash cart on any console that I choose.  This would have been jumping up and down impressive if the games, or at least half of them, were 3D remakes even if they are originally 8bit and 16bit 2D titles.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2011)

amptor said:
			
		

> You know what disappoints me about this though is that all these games are not 3D and that I can already easily play them from a flash cart on any console that I choose.  This would have been jumping up and down impressive if the games, or at least half of them, were 3D remakes even if they are originally 8bit and 16bit 2D titles.


I think that the fact that these are multiplayer (updated, at least) is rather impressive.

Nintendo even said that it is rather hard to program an older game into 3D without time to do so.


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 1, 2011)

So all we have to do is connect to the Eshop and thats it?


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm quite literally sitting ON the eshop, just waiting on the update hah!


----------



## JohanX (Aug 1, 2011)

For those of you in the US, you can get the 20 games AND only pay the $169 price.

BestBuy has a 14 day price guarantee. Buy your 3DS now for $250. After the price goes down on the 12th, just take your receipt back to BestBuy and they will refund you the difference. You keep your 3DS that is now qualified as an "ambassador" system.


----------



## v13j0 (Aug 1, 2011)

Will they drop the price of the XL or DSi? I was about to buy an XL to my 4 yrs old son  'cause 
the 3DS seems like a waste of money, for him I mean, and because of the warning of the use 
of the  3D effect on kids younger than 6 yrs. But at $170 I might buy a 3DS for the two of us!


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2011)

JohanX said:
			
		

> For those of you in the US, you can get the 20 games AND only pay the $169 price.
> 
> BestBuy has a 14 day price guarantee. Buy your 3DS now for $250. After the price goes down on the 12th, just take your receipt back to BestBuy and they will refund you the difference. You keep your 3DS that is now qualified as an "ambassador" system.
> Nintendo has already informed Best Buy of the ambassador program. Price matching for the 3DS has been disabled until September (According to my local BestBuy)
> ...


The DSi line has not had a price drop.

For now, it would be better to get a 3DS. There are parental controls to disable 3D, as well.


----------



## NoOneDies (Aug 2, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> NoOneDies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did a long time ago, I wouldn't be complaining if I had my 3DS hacked though.


----------



## JohanX (Aug 2, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> JohanX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked at my BestBuy today and the guy in their gaming department said that his manager said the price match was good and they would honor it. I asked if I could get that in writing and he said yes.

I plan to get a 3DS there this weekend (after I get paid Friday).


----------



## jan777 (Aug 2, 2011)

This has probably been asked before but i can't find anything on it.

So I bought my 3DS on launch, and connected it to the eshop a few times already, but I wont be able to download these new games before the 11th. Is my 3DS already registered in the ambassador program or do I hav to connect it again to the eShop before the 11th?


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 2, 2011)

Nintendo is quite disappointed. Ocarina of Time was supposed to sell hardware. It didn’t do it. In the United States, according to NPD data, Ocarina of Time 3DS did not sell very much. Some PS3 game, that I never heard of (Infamous 2?) outsold it.

The massive price cut for the 3DS came well after Ocarina of Time 3DS not selling.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 2, 2011)

Man, Can't wait for those 20 free games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				jan777 said:
			
		

> This has probably been asked before but i can't find anything on it.
> 
> So I bought my 3DS on launch, and connected it to the eshop a few times already, but I wont be able to download these new games before the 11th. Is my 3DS already registered in the ambassador program or do I hav to connect it again to the eShop before the 11th?



I think you should be registered already, but If I were you, I'd connect once more just in case. It'll just take like a minute of your time.


----------



## SacredFlamer (Aug 5, 2011)

So... what happens to those of us that can't get their 3DS online because of circumstances of mass stupidity?  Does this mean we're screwed out of 20 free games?  :\


----------



## heartgold (Aug 5, 2011)

SacredFlamer said:
			
		

> So... what happens to those of us that can't get their 3DS online because of circumstances of mass stupidity?  Does this mean we're screwed out of 20 free games?  :\



Are you unable to connect to any WiFi? What about coffee shops, library, McDonalds, shopping mall... I'm sure many other places have Wi-Fi.


----------



## Luna (Aug 10, 2011)

I've some trouble getting the confirmation message. I see nothing in my E-shop news section nor in my message box.

Anyone have any idea's what the problem is? I've registered my 3DS the first day, hence I even got one of those nintendo T-shirts. I'm starting to worry that I'm missing this program.

Also wich EST is the text talking about. I tried to google it but I've found 4 EST's. I want to know the last time possible to sign up for the ambassador programm.


----------



## Giratina3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Luna said:
			
		

> I've some trouble getting the confirmation message. I see nothing in my E-shop news section nor in my message box.
> 
> Anyone have any idea's what the problem is? I've registered my 3DS the first day, hence I even got one of those nintendo T-shirts. I'm starting to worry that I'm missing this program.


I purchased mine at launch, i see a video about the ambassador programme but i dont see a news notification saying "Welcome to the ambassador programme" am i not in or something? I really don't wanna miss out, not when i bought it at LAUNCH! Please don't say i'm not in. It just aint right. I got a spotpass message saying details about the programme aswell... Am i in or out?


----------



## Luna (Aug 10, 2011)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Luna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the same for me.


----------



## Godamit (Aug 11, 2011)

Add me to the list of people who don't have any such message as can be seen on the homepage.


----------



## HackyPack22 (Aug 11, 2011)

And me


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2011)

I received a spot notification telling me of the Ambassador program. There's nothing in the news section of the eshop.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 11, 2011)

The message will probably come with thursday eShop update.

The update is still not out yet in france so I guess it's the same for many euro countries/australia.

And even if it never comes out, you'll just have to send a mail to nintendo, they certainly have records showing you connected before 08/11.


----------



## exangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Luna said:
			
		

> Also wich EST is the text talking about. I tried to google it but I've found 4 EST's. I want to know the last time possible to sign up for the ambassador programm.



Eastern Standard Time i.e. New York

Today is the last day!
I wound up paying the extra US$80 just because Wal-Mart was sold out by the time I could get a ride :/  
I wanted the VC GBA games that bad XD  Not even gonna get them for weeks/months from what I gather but oh well.


I DID receive a notification (more like an article) in the eShop NEWS section AND a Spotpass notification which presumably was meant to inform me to login to the eShop if I hadn't already done so.


----------



## axlefoley (Aug 22, 2011)

consider yourselves lucky if you got anything, I logged in several times before the 12th and I haven't seen a video, an eshop notice or a spotpass notice so I wanna know how to contact nintendo australia and find out for sure whether I am in or not I still have my receipt and everything so I had better be


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2011)

axlefoley said:
			
		

> consider yourselves lucky if you got anything, I logged in several times before the 12th and I haven't seen a video, an eshop notice or a spotpass notice so I wanna know how to contact nintendo australia and find out for sure whether I am in or not I still have my receipt and everything so I had better be


http://gamesites.nintendo.com.au/nintendo3.../en_AU/test.php


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 22, 2011)

axlefoley said:
			
		

> consider yourselves lucky if you got anything, I logged in several times before the 12th and I haven't seen a video, an eshop notice or a spotpass notice so I wanna know how to contact nintendo australia and find out for sure whether I am in or not I still have my receipt and everything so I had better be


There is an Ambassador Check for the 3DS Ambassadors.

Australian 3DS Check here: Link


----------



## axlefoley (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for the help guys it says i'm registered but i wonder why i haven't recieved anything yet ?_?


----------



## Snailface (Aug 23, 2011)

axlefoley said:
			
		

> thanks for the help guys it says i'm registered but i wonder why i haven't recieved anything yet ?_?


10 nes games available on Sept 1
10 gba games by the end of the year


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 23, 2011)

axlefoley said:
			
		

> thanks for the help guys it says i'm registered but i wonder why i haven't recieved anything yet ?_?


If you're saying about the free games, then the first batch will only arrive by September.

If you are saying 'no notification', as long you're registered you're fine


----------



## axlefoley (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah i meant no notification


----------

